# The big girls panties thread!



## tinyliny

Love the title of this thread. I know what it means, but I wear some pretty big panties every day. like size XXX! Just kidding.

For me, right now I am looking at helping my mom move into what she terms "an old folks home" and believe it or not, this is really hard for both of us and makes me realize that whether I like it or not, I have grown up.


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> Love the title of this thread. I know what it means, but I wear some pretty big panties every day. like size XXX! Just kidding.


Well there is that as well, that is a whole 'nother BGP thread, :rofl:



tinyliny said:


> For me, right now I am looking at helping my mom move into what she terms "an old folks home" and believe it or not, this is really hard for both of us and makes me realize that whether I like it or not, I have grown up.


I believe, and hugs to both of you, growing up is **** hard.....whatever age you are.


----------



## Jake and Dai

this is so timely for me!

I just posted on an earlier thread that my husband bought me 3 half hour private lessons to kick my sorry butt into living my passion. I am a very timid rider and my 2 pasture puffs are enjoying the good horsey life because of it. So to boost my confidence I am going to start lessons this week, big girl panties on, and just ride!

Bought myself a Charles Owen helmet today to celebrate!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

May the Gods look down on you and bless your lessons with loads of fun and confidence!


----------



## Jake and Dai

Thanks Tiny! I am uber excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

My TB died about three years ago, awsome horse. Since then I have been riding "pilgrim". Problem is everytime I ride pilgrim I fall off. Last time 7 weeks ago, went to hospital in ambulance. Found a lot of fears I didn't know I had. I vowed no more riding pilgrim, just driving him. I miss riding. 
Today, my 51st birthday, my friend met me at the park with two horses. We cantered and cantered, jumped ditches and logs and had the best time since my TB died. Got some confidence back too. Same thing planned for next Sunday. I've got my BGP on. YEA!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I didn't achieve my big girl panties over night. I bought my first horse at age 40 after having taken lessons and leased over the years. I spent the first few months testing my OTTB's buttons and learning various emergency maneuvers. I had been eyeballing the large green hay fields that were nearby for months, but it took awhile to work up the nerve to go hauling butt across them. Things like paying the mortgage and being not dead kept coming to mind. One day, I guess I was just ready. I took my horse up to the field, pushed the go button and we spent the day hauling butt around the fields. We've been doing it ever since.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

This is an awsome thread! And congrats to all people who got up the courage and did something scary! 

For me, it was riding my own horses more and seriously working them. I was pretty nervous to start riding my horses again after their winter vacation. But now after riding them a lot more, I am way more confident! And I actually started jumping them!


----------



## Endiku

LOVE the idea!

I put on my BGP this week and started working at my bareback canter once again. I've already fallen off twice, but I'm not giving up! I've also earned my first horse kick and been awarded two lovely bruises on my thigh! (o.-) I feel so cool now.


----------



## gypsygirl

i havent put my bgp on yet but im going to go confront my boss tomorrow so im gonna have to...wish me luck


----------



## kitten_Val

Is it just for the current week or in past too? :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

This is for then, now and as it happens in the future, just want to celebrate those little victories with people who understand how important they are:thumbsup:


----------



## Whisper22

I bought my first horse as an unbroke 1 1/2 year old and my second horse as an unbroke 5 year old. I don't know what I was thinking, being a first time horse owner and all, but I took on the responsibility and got them trained. 

I just got Whisper back with 30 days put on her and the rest is up to me. I have been making a real effort to ride her as much as possible, which hasn't been that much since she got hurt a week after coming home. My point is that up until I found this thread I had never heard the exspression "Green + green = black and blue", and now I read it almost everyday. Every time I get on my green horse I am haunted by that phrase, but I take a deep breath and continue anyway because she's all I've got. That is until my second green horse is ready in a few weeks . 
So now it's more like "Green squared + green = black and blue squared".
But at least I have my BGP on!


----------



## kitten_Val

Golden Horse said:


> This is for then, now and as it happens in the future, just want to celebrate those little victories with people who understand how important they are:thumbsup:


Ha-ha! I have lots of big ones, but the one I remember is going with my qh on first trail ride for her. Granted I went with 2 friends with very calm horses, but we did A LOT (stream, mud, steep hill). And I was shaking in the beginning (because I'm neither a trainer nor a greatest rider). Had couple moments when she was very stubborn on passing something, but we made her go over it.


----------



## corinowalk

My BGP moment is:

I haven't had much time to ride Froggy in the past 6 weeks. Between abscesses and my new job, my boy has been getting his feed thrown at him, a hug and a kiss and off I go! 

I thought for certain that he was going to be an absolute nightmare when I did get around to riding him. He was a bigger jerk on the ground! I only rode for a few minutes but he was just wonderful. And I took a big deep breath!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, my turn!

Three weeks after being bucked off a psycho mare that belongs to another boarder and severely spraining my ankle (which put me in a walking cast for almost two weeks), I was cleared to ride by my orthopedist. I was excited because it meant I finally got to ride Aires! The day after I was cleared, I took him in the round pen and lunged him, then went to mount. Discovered the problem that he's a bit too well-trained on the ground and thinks his head needs to be even with me at all times. lol So, I got frustrated, ripped off the BGPs I had so carefully put on that day and stormed out to the hitching rails with my naughty 2yo in tow. Had my BGPs forced back on me by the BO who had me climb up on my EXTREMELY green 2yo right there in the driveway and started hollering directions at me. Made me discover fears I really didn't know I had after I'd been bucked. Every time he flinched, my brain swore I was coming off. So, I was finally allowed to climb down and I was shaking like a leaf. I didn't let that stop me, though. 

Two days later (soonest I could get back to the barn to ride), I was out there with my BGPs pulled back on and ready to give it another go. This time we rode in the arena and I had no more flashbacks of flying through the air or being pitched in the dirt. We had one incident where the BGPs slipped a little (was totally my fault and I know exactly what went wrong), but we kept riding after the incident. 

I'm going back out tomorrow to ride some more in the arena (and work on our stop, which is really the only thing we need work on "perfecting") and hopefully by Friday we'll be ready for a trail ride.

Sorry, that was really long. lol


----------



## MangoRoX87

I was kicked in the head by my two year old colt. Not just a kick, put a full-on double-barrel kick, straight to the temple. My whole side of my face swelled up really big, my eye was black and swollen shut for several days. When I was finally able to open my eye, the entire left side of my left eye was solid red.
Only a week after my accident, I got on him for his first ride. Everyone told me I was a dumb idiot for not selling him...but their big girl panties seemed to have gone missing, and replaced by diapers. LOL!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well, my father passed away at 3:30 Sunday morning. I have to pack up and leave DH, kids, horses and all other critters and fly to NC to stay with my Mom and help her adjust.
Dont want to do anything but crawl in bed and pull covers over my head. 
Big Girl Panty time for me. I have until Friday to get them on. Susan


----------



## corinowalk

Sorry for your loss Susan. *hugs* Those are the worst times to have to put the BGP's on.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

So sorry Susan!


----------



## Jake and Dai

My condolences Susan...that is so hard, no matter how old we are.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

That is very sad  Let yourself be human and cry, then you can put on you BGP. **HUGGS**


----------



## sarahver

I have a rather more literal story for this BGP thread:

Yesterday I saw that there was a sale on panties (yup, I'm going there) and couldn't resist. I grabbed several pairs of mediums only to discover this morning that they are far too big for me.

So I put my BGP on I guess.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

So sorry Susan. Sending thoughts & prayers to you and your family. 

My BGP moment, well moments rather has been my time with Woodstock. He was born here, sold as a weanling and I bought him back as a long 3 yo after finding out the place he went to (a cutting show barn) was going under and had been in dire straits for some time. 

I got back a rank, aggressive unhandled stud. He'd not been out of his box stall in 3 years, never had a blade of grass, not met another horse. While he is now a pretty stand up citizen (and gelding as of recently) I've been to hell and back with that horse. He bit me, kicked me, came at me on his hinds with both front feet flailing, charged me, had to be tranq'd to get his feet done, on and on. Its been a long haul. I had just gotten him started under saddle and then we went down in a subsurface hole. Stall rest for months, started to revert to his old ways (on a much smaller scale). He finally got cleared and then I had some medical issues. I got cleared 2 weeks ago. I've been very nervous about getting back on him. 

We had our first ride back last night  He proved to me that he didn't forget how to be a good boy. He worked some great figure 8s at a jog with his head level and on super slack rein. I'm pretty sure the way I felt after riding him last night is how an addict feels when they get a fix. It was goooood! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Horses are addictive! LOL


----------



## tbstorm

My BGP story is... when i was 10 my best friend died two days before my 11th birthday party (i was there saw the whole thing)). After that i crawled into a little hole and became a problem child, my parents sent me to live with my grandparents on thier big ranch. Sure they put me to work and taught me to ride and stuff but i still was no better then before. Even when they bought me my first horse i didnt get it, i just sat in my little hole feeling sorry for myself. Until one night one of the ranch horses got attacked by a cougar, i was the only one home and had to deal with it. I heard noices and the horses like screaming, so i grabbed my gun, sorry yeah im a hick lol, and shot at the thing until it left her alone. Called the vet and he came and together we fixed her up. I stayed with her for three days in the stall, on the fourth day she was pronounced blind by the vet. Something snapped in me from that and i put my BGP on and set to work making her better helping with her recovery and retraining her. three years later Tia and i have the strongest bond, im so totally into horses and working and helping around the ranch, i like to smile now and im pretty dang happy  

So harah for putting your BGP on!!


----------



## mysticalhorse

My heart goes out to you Susan!

Friday I had to puy my BGP on to load my Spyder in a trailer and say goodbye to her. She didnt like trailers....I was worried about it! But we had a great last time together and she loaded in 15 min with 1 small freakout over the noise. A great goodbye moment with a horse I battled with constantly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Such great inspirational stories from everyone, thanks to all for sharing.

I rode Bert for the third time today, this time there was barely a butterfly in my stomach, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Dresden

Condolences, Susan

I cantered today! Twice! Short perion each time and I was shaking like a leaf. I haven't had the nerve to canter since an accident a couple months ago left me with a concussion. And I have never cantered in an English saddle before today. But I read this thread and decided it was time to put on the bgp and get over my fear! I'm proud of myself and thankful for this thread 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Dresden said:


> I cantered today! Twice! Short perion each time and I was shaking like a leaf. I haven't had the nerve to canter since an accident a couple months ago left me with a concussion. And I have never cantered in an English saddle before today. But I read this thread and decided it was time to put on the bgp and get over my fear! I'm proud of myself and thankful for this thread
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai

Dresden said:


> I cantered today! Twice! Short perion each time and I was shaking like a leaf. I haven't had the nerve to canter since an accident a couple months ago left me with a concussion. And I have never cantered in an English saddle before today. But I read this thread and decided it was time to put on the bgp and get over my fear! I'm proud of myself and thankful for this thread


Congratulations Dresden! That is awesome! And inspirational.


----------



## Dresden

Jake and Dai said:


> Congratulations Dresden! That is awesome! And inspirational.


Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm gonna pre-brag on my BGP moment for this week. lol

I am taking Aires for his first trail ride ever on Friday! We're going with two of my friends (the one who boards at the same barn and another one who used to board at the same place I had my old gelding) and the trainer from our barn...and anyone else who wants to go with us. lol


----------



## tbstorm

yay go Aires and you!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I need some help finding my BGPs again! :-( I kinda misplaced them while we were riding today.


----------



## Puddintat

I put on my bgp yesterday by taking an epic fall and remounting immediately afterwards. Before I would've walked home.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I need some help finding my BGPs again! :-( I kinda misplaced them while we were riding today.


What happened Drafty?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Just a REALLY bad day. I briefly explained it in the half-draft thread. 

My confidence is completely shot to hell after that mare bucked me. Things that wouldn't have matter to me in the slightest now cause me to panic (which we all know isn't good on a very green horse...even a very calm very green horse like Aires).


----------



## Golden Horse

I will go and read it, and just to share I had a crap day to

My good knee, the right one has been giving me issues for a couple of weeks, it did feel better after resting it for a while and wearing a brace, so much so that I thought I would ride tonight, turns out that wasn't the best idea that I've ever had.

Bert was being a bit of an mare about standing at the block, so I had spent a while walking her around and practising standing still. Once we had that sorted I did a couple of half mounts, all good. I was wondering whether to stop at that, but I decided to just jump on her and ride her once around the round pen and stop her. Took a spring off of my right leg and pushed off, and something 'went'' in my knee, I was kind of in motion anyway, so just kept going up and ended up sitting on her, in quite a lot of pain, and bless her she just stood still, still as a statue, while I figured out the sensible thing to do was just dismount back onto the block again. 

Well I managed that by hanging onto Bert, but then I find that I can't take any weight on that knee, I was so glad that Jim came out just at that moment, he and John went and found my crutches and put Bert up for me, while I crutched my way back to the house, and now I'm stuck on the couch trying to get enough oomph to go and get some pain pills


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> I will go and read it, and just to share I had a crap day to
> 
> My good knee, the right one has been giving me issues for a couple of weeks, it did feel better after resting it for a while and wearing a brace, so much so that I thought I would ride tonight, turns out that wasn't the best idea that I've ever had.
> 
> Bert was being a bit of an mare about standing at the block, so I had spent a while walking her around and practising standing still. Once we had that sorted I did a couple of half mounts, all good. I was wondering whether to stop at that, but I decided to just jump on her and ride her once around the round pen and stop her. Took a spring off of my right leg and pushed off, and something 'went'' in my knee, I was kind of in motion anyway, so just kept going up and ended up sitting on her, in quite a lot of pain, and bless her she just stood still, still as a statue, while I figured out the sensible thing to do was just dismount back onto the block again.
> 
> Well I managed that by hanging onto Bert, but then I find that I can't take any weight on that knee, I was so glad that Jim came out just at that moment, he and John went and found my crutches and put Bert up for me, while I crutched my way back to the house, and now I'm stuck on the couch trying to get enough oomph to go and get some pain pills


I'm sorry. :-( That totally sucks about your knee. I have a bum knee, too (my left), which makes it difficult to mount from the ground. If I can get someone to counter-balance for me, I'm usually good. However, right now I can't mount from the ground because of my stupid left ankle (won't bend the right way to get into the stirrup and won't support my weight going up), the one I sprained coming off that stupid mare.


----------



## saddlesandskis

Not related to horses, but my GBP moment was this summer when I decided to change college majors. I was a music major, which I'd wanted to do since 7th grade, then got to college and found out it wasn't for me. But I was afraid to do anything about it because I thought I wouldn't be the same person if I did - I was "the band nerd" in high school...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Ouch GH! Sorry to hear about your knee. Got any dmso in the barn? (keeps me from cortisone shots in my bad knee) You know that since you have to hobble around now ol' Ace will probably decide it's time 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

No DMSO, but did take a trip to hospital today, good news I had a Bakers Cyst, which is why I've been having problems with that knee for a couple of weeks, and it burst, which is why things are so painful. Two days bed rest and using crutches when I have to move, then two weeks to rehab.

Bad news, the arthritis in the knee caused the cyst, and it is pretty bad, so it may come back :twisted:


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

I Thought I had my bgp on already, but like Golden said, you aren't brave if you don't have any fear.
When I was a teen, I would ride anything, fearlessly, saw it as a challenge. I worked for a few dude style ranches, rode about a hundred horses, galloped bareback, no prob. 
-I got my own horse when I was @ 22, Spike, the horse in my avatar. We were a great match, he was 5 and green, perfect for me then. 
Fast forward 15 yrs, I have 2 young kids, riding has taken a back seat, but still my passion. Spike is still with me, and I have ridden him almost exclusively since I got him.
Ok, so in my mind, I am the same rider I was all those years ago. 
Late last year, I got another horse.
I do not trust him, thru no fault of his own, except he is not Spike. It felt so foreign to ride another horse. Another green 5yr old at that!
Well, Gunner has proven to be great on trail, but I was very uncomfortable going faster than a slow trot.-
So a few weeks ago, I decided enough was enough, time to reach into the back of my closet and pull out my BGPs!-
My bf came out with me and rode Spike, and I rode Gunner.
We cantered and cantered! It was great!
-Then finally, a few days after that, it was finally time for me to take Gunner out alone. I have never ridden him on his own in the 10 months I have owned him!
Ok, we did not go far, but we did ride solo! And we cantered through the fields!
I am learning to trust him, as he has never done anything under saddle to make me doubt him.
My advice to anyone is to try and at least get on a 'strange' horse a few times a year if you can. 
Congrats to everyone on their achievements!


----------



## Jake and Dai

So I had my first lesson today. Was nervous as anything but they put me up on a 21 yr old dead quiet TB. He was so lovely as I flopped all over him desperately trying to keep my heels down (or toes up) and my leg back. (I have an awful chair seat). The trainer was great too, explaining everything in detail so I understood why I needed to do what she was asking me.

But lordy I am out of shape. Could not sit a trot to save my life and 2-point? Forget about it!

But my next lesson is Monday!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Sounds like they both went well Skips and Jake!


----------



## ioconner

I found my BGP and rode my mare Lexi for the first time today. Nothing spectacular just some circles, but it was her first ride ever and my first ride after an injury!


----------



## Golden Horse

Keep them coming people, it's great to see so many BGP stories :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsrjp

tinyliny said:


> Love the title of this thread. I know what it means, but I wear some pretty big panties every day. like size XXX! Just kidding.
> 
> For me, right now I am looking at helping my mom move into what she terms "an old folks home" and believe it or not, this is really hard for both of us and makes me realize that whether I like it or not, I have grown up.



It's even harder when your Mom passes. Then you really have to grow up and I can tell you it super sucks!


----------



## eventerdrew

I had to put on my BGP today when my horse started flipping out (rearing, spinning, head tossing, freezing, etc.) like she did last fall at a competition. Ever since then I've had a panic attack every time she has done it. 

Today, I just told her no and didn't panic and she stopped!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Got more BGP's yesterday at a show. I kinda knew I was in for a ride when my boy headed out to the XC course like he was marching down there to do battle. Right out of the start box, he decided to ignore me, haul ***, and jump every fence steeple chase style. I hung on and thanked the stars that I didn't pull his mane too short. We made it through the course fast but clear, so that's always good. Certainly earned those panties...oh and a glass of wine.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Probably needed it LOL


----------



## Jake and Dai

I'm thinking she would need a whole bottle! Very impressive MyBoyPuck!


----------



## Golden Horse

Personally I like my wine by the box :lol:

Great job Myboypuck, what a good boy you have to look after you, but bad boy not to listen.



Getting a special pair of BGP's made, just wish me luck for now, and I will tell you all about it in a couple of weeks, if I can get them fitted in time:wink:


----------



## Jake and Dai

Good luck GH on whatever it is!

(and hope your knee is healing right along).


----------



## Golden Horse

Will you look what I have found










Thanks J&D, the knee is frustratingly slow in healing, but it is definitely getting slowly better


----------



## ellabella97

Please may someone explain to me what BGP is? Pleasssee! XXXXXX


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ellabella97 said:


> Please may someone explain to me what BGP is? Pleasssee! XXXXXX


BGP = Big Girl Panties! You know, when you have to just suck it up and do something? That's called putting on your Big Girl Panties (BGPs)!


----------



## anndankev

Golden Horse said:


> Will you look what I have found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks J&D, the knee is frustratingly slow in healing, but it is definitely getting slowly better


Dear GH

I can't see this, only a red X, since it is from you my imagination is running wild as to what it might be.

Hope your knee recovery is coming along well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

anndankev said:


> Dear GH
> 
> I can't see this, only a red X, since it is from you my imagination is running wild as to what it might be.
> 
> Hope your knee recovery is coming along well.


It's a smiley running back and forth with a pair of red panties in one hand and a sign saying "Big Girl Panties" in its other. :lol:


----------



## Jake and Dai

That is the best smiley ever!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Put the BGPs on again today and rode Aires. We'd just had a big storm, so he was a little flighty (for him lol), so we didn't ride long. The trainer wants us to ride in the round pen for a while until we get our stops down because he is still running through the bit when I ask him to stop. My friend really watched us today and she couldn't believe how "bad" he was (meaning bad about stopping, not bad in general). I'm not sure how I feel about riding in the round pen, as that's where Gypsy threw me, but I guess I'll just have to cinch those BGPs a little tighter and do it.


----------



## newbhj

I love this thread.
I put on my BGP at the beginning of summer, I switched my lesson barns. It involved my BGPs because these people can be kind of mean to people who leave! One of the best things I've ever done for myself!
Hopefully I can find them tomorrow and clean house at the show


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Wtg Drafty! Just remind yourself each ride is one step closer to dead broke  I'm not a big round pen fan myself, had too many scraped knees & bruised shins from one. 

I am going to get to wear my bgp's Monday or Tues. Going to look at a potential new addition. I have several students really getting into english and I sold my hunt seat\jumping mare years ago. I'm going to look at a 16.3 black Hanoverian mare. Haven't ridden something that big in probably 15 years. My tallest is 15.2. While she is to be a schoolie, I'm pretty stoked about digging out my breeches & field boots and the possibility of rehabbing my old jump course is so exciting! I'm really hoping I like her and we click, she would be a great reason to get dressage lessons for myself. The one horse sport I haven't tried and the fodder of my childhood dreams...now those could be fun critique vids! The working cowhorse girl goes dressage 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Wtg Drafty! Just remind yourself each ride is one step closer to dead broke  I'm not a big round pen fan myself, had too many scraped knees & bruised shins from one.


I think my biggest fear of the round pen is that that's where we really work, so I'm afraid that once we get in there, Aires will automatically go into lunge mode and want to trot and canter (which I am TOTALLY not ready for at this point in regaining my confidence after Gypsy). I'm actually not worried about scraping the sides. Aires is very conscientious of me on his back and actually takes good care of me (odd for a two-year-old, but there it is...except the stopping thing). Today, someone had parked their trailer in an odd place and it was making him nervous but he stayed calm until after I dismounted...THEN he spooked as soon as I was on the ground and away from his side (which consisted of him jumping about two steps sideways AWAY from me).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The BGPs got pulled out again yesterday and I rode Aires.  I didn't use my Aussie saddle (I'm having a hard time finding my balance, even in the western saddle we used, so I decided to try something more familiar for a little while), but used one of the BO's synthetic western saddles. I rode him in the arena because I didn't want to deal with the ordeal that is getting him into the round pen. Wonder of wonders, I wasn't nervous when I got on him!! :-D We walked into the arena and started down the rail and I asked for a stop, which he executed perfectly...but only because he had decided to stop right then anyway. Asked him to walk out again and he was completely not listening. Usually he has his ears back and tuned into the rider. Yesterday he was focusing on EVERYTHING except me and what I was asking him. He felt really tense (my friend, who was watching us, said he didn't look it, but I could FEEL it). I asked for another stop because he wandered away from the rail and I was going to see how well he was listening. I deepened my seat as far as I could and put pressure on the bit with my forearms in line with the reins...and he just kept plowing on like I wasn't there. I even asked for a one rein stop and had his nose all the way almost touching my HEEL, and he just kept walking in a tight circle (almost pivoting). I had no leg on him, I was deep on my seat pockets...and I was completely ignored. He started acting a little ****y and his not listening and tensions was REALLY starting to make me nervous, so I did a "bad" thing and got off. I could tell my friend was kind of upset with me for getting off so soon (we were out there for 10 minutes), but whereas I could have handled the way he was being before, my confidence wasn't up for it yet.

I'm going to talk to the trainer and see if she can REALLY help me work on his stop (as that's really the only thing we need to work on).


----------



## Golden Horse

Good for you Aires glad you rode him, as for the stopping part, if you've tried all the normal stuff, don't forget the very simple...

My BGP claim, I rode Bert in the arena last night, first time out of teh round pen and she did great. She gets a little joggy on me, and will keep trying to break, but if I simply take a deep breath and then let it all out and relax everything, she comes right back to me. She really is showing me how much tension I'm carrying, especially when I ride her and she is so different when I relax.

Yesterday I only walked in the arena, hopefully next time we'll try the trot, I'm hoping it's as sweet in a straight line as it is on the curve.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Good job! 

I finally rode out in the big hay field! The last times I rode there, both my horses acted horribly! Abby reared and Ducky bolted twice and bucked me off 
 
So yesterday, I thought of this thread and decided to face my fear! I feel a lot better that I did! And am now excited to ride in the field again today!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I have to say this is one of my favorite threads! 

I put mine on today. Got my new girl and she's quite the big girl not only is she way tall she's a bit chubby, ok FAT. She's been on 24/7 lush pasture and I'm the big meanie who took her away from it so I felt a bit guilty and decided to take her out for a handwalk & let her munch for an hour. (Don't have the new fence totally finished for her personal downsized lot) It's stinking hot and I was over trudging around the pasture in about 10 minutes. 

So, I busted out the BGP's and managed to get on her bareback without the hubby for a leg up. Let's just say she was very tolerant of my many failed attempts. Then I halfway took a nap and let her eat for awhile. It was fun and holy cow I got on her without a block or a leg up, yahooooo!


----------



## Golden Horse

How the frank did you manage that! You desere more than BGP's for that one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I went with the jump & grunt method!  :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

Hey I do that from a mounting block with a saddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Was that the jumper mare you were thinking of buying?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Ray MacDonald said:


> Was that the jumper mare you were thinking of buying?


Yes, she is the biggest, sweetest darn thing. Didnt take me 20 minutes to fall for her


----------



## Sahara

My BGP moment was awful. I was showing my gelding to a potential buyer. As I was about to ask him to yield his hindquarters he started bucking like a rodeo bronc. I came off HARD, breaking a couple ribs and seriously bruising my ego. After searching around on the ground for a moment for an ounce of courage I crawled back up on his back and worked him for a bit. I am pretty sure I held my breath for 5 minutes straight. Needless to say, I didn't sell him that day. And I am pretty sure there were a few stains in my BGP!!


----------



## ioconner

Sahara said:


> My BGP moment was awful. I was showing my gelding to a potential buyer. As I was about to ask him to yield his hindquarters he started bucking like a rodeo bronc. I came off HARD, breaking a couple ribs and seriously bruising my ego. After searching around on the ground for a moment for an ounce of courage I crawled back up on his back and worked him for a bit. I am pretty sure I held my breath for 5 minutes straight. Needless to say, I didn't sell him that day. And I am pretty sure there were a few stains in my BGP!!


At least you got back up there and worked his butt! Good luck with the sale:wink:


----------



## westerncowgurl

i've only had my horse timmy for a year and the day i got him he rodeo bucked me off and ever since then i have been learning to trust him again, i got my BGP's last weekend, its his first year showing and he's been doing great but i have always had my trainer and some friends from the barn with me because i was to scared to go alone. i took him to his first fair and i was all by myself( besides my parents) i was scared and then timmy was terrified of the draft horses pulling the carts he tried to bolt when one came near us but all i did was pull his head in and talk to him and i feel like i finally trust him he could of taken off he was pretty scared but he didnt and im proud of myself and i no longer feell like i need my trainer whenever i take tim off the property, im even takeing him on his first trail ride on monday and i cant wait


----------



## waresbear

I prefer bikinis myself, those look like granny panties, lol


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

waresbear said:


> I prefer bikinis myself, those look like granny panties, lol



HAHA I need to steal that smiley. I haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Golden Horse

Believe me by the time that I have stretched those across my butt they would look more like a thong


----------



## Ray MacDonald

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Yes, she is the biggest, sweetest darn thing. Didnt take me 20 minutes to fall for her


Sounds like a match made in heaven! Hope she goes good for ya!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Ray MacDonald said:


> Sounds like a match made in heaven! Hope she goes good for ya!


Thanks Ray! So far so good. My daughter has decided she wants to ride her tonight, she hasn't wanted to so far. The mare she usually rides is 14.3 so I'm positive it's her size.


----------



## tbstorm

I put on my BGP these last weeks! three weeks ago we lost one of our biggest herds of cattle (17 calves, 20 cows, 2 heifers and 2 bulls) half we figure stolen and half ran away. We didnt have them branded or chipped yet because we just bought them the week before. We have no way of finding them, we've tried everything! :'( then last week we sold half our herd, 6 horses. I am just in shock! but i put my BGP on and understood that we're loosing money in our cattle business and with only two herds left we dont need 12 horses but i loved them all to death and i had to part with them. I stayed strong though and am thankful for what i have left! hopefully things shape up for us but for now im relying on my BGP to pull me through!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I thought about this thread yesterday as I tried, for the first time ever in my life, (I'm 44) cantering without stirrups. People have been holding out of me. It was fantastic. It gave me an instant better seat which produced the nicest canter my horse has ever done, and a big confidence boost for bettering my riding by next show season. Love my BGP's!


----------



## Golden Horse

That is awesome :clap::thumbsup: a big hurdle to overcome, congratulations


----------



## Jake and Dai

I cantered today!


----------



## Golden Horse

:lol: On another board we awarded these










In recognition of a great achievement, so with panties and T Shirt you are dressed for the heat anyway


----------



## Jake and Dai

oooh! I want that shirt! Though I might change it to "cantered". LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

WHOOT WHOOT Just so excited.. I took Bert for a lesson yesterday, and then did a couple of tests with her today. Only walk, and then a very simple walk/trot test, the one the little kiddies and very green horses do, but I did it, and it was great


----------



## Stan

I have most likely broken some unwritten rule and read each post. Not being of the gender that wears BGP. And was impressed

Ladies you make me feel great. 
I thought I was the only one that had horse issues, I have been plesently suprised.

Your stories have settled my nerves, I now have the confidence to take my Tucker saddle off the rocking horse and step up to the plate.


----------



## Jake and Dai

I'm sure we can find a pair of BGP for you Stan...welcome to the club!


----------



## Golden Horse

Hi Stan, glad you enjoyed your read through, it is so easy to think that you are the only one who is struggling, but as you see there are a lot of us.

Welcome to the club


----------



## eventerdrew

Got kicked in the face... liquid stitches...

little crying involved!

BGP!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

eventerdrew said:


> Got kicked in the face... liquid stitches...
> 
> little crying involved!
> 
> BGP!


OUCH!!!! Glad you are okay! 

I jumped bareback last night for the first time in over 10 years and didn't eat dirt


----------



## Golden Horse

What happened Drew?? Hope you heal up soon.

MHF,







you officially rock!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks GH. Where do you find those cute smilies? If my mom wouldn't have been over I probably wouldn't have done it but I'm glad I did. It was fun to feel 16 again for a brief amount of time...though I'm not feeling 16 this morning. My BGP's needed to be padded :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

I would tell you, but then I would have to kill you


----------



## eventerdrew

apparently Princess Demi didn't like me picking bot eggs off of her legs!


----------



## Jake and Dai

Yikes Drew! I'm glad you're ok!

And way to go GH & Bert!

MFH...kudos to you! I'm trying to get up the courage to trot on my big guy bareback. 

errr...take that last comment out of context and... LOL


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Jake and Dai said:


> MFH...kudos to you! I'm trying to get up the courage to trot on my big guy bareback.
> 
> errr...take that last comment out of context and... LOL


Um, yeah :wink: 

You can do it! Good luck when you do work up the courage!


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl: Nice one Jake, only a horse rider would understand that one


----------



## Jake and Dai

I typed it, thought about deleting it and then thought...nah...all the big girls and Stan would appreciate it. hehehehehehe

I just haven't ever bought my boy an english saddle. He's 17hh, 1600 lbs and as wide as a couch! Maybe this weekend...


----------



## Stan

Yes I saw the funny side First.


----------



## EighteenHands

*My Big Girl Panties*

First off, I love this thread! I love it because not only do I have a great BGP story, but the story is also a little too relevant to the thread title 

I am a plus size rider. I stand at 5'10" and weigh 250 pounds. I always wanted to learn how to ride, but I feared that I was just too big and heavy for the sport. 3 years ago I gathered the courage and got on a horse for the first time. Right away I knew that I was meant to be in the saddle. I was "bitten by the horsey bug" if you will...and there was no turning back. As my riding improved and I began to look for riding tack and apparel in my size, I realized that the road ahead was going to be a long lonely one...Virtually NOTHING came in my size. I scoured the racks at every tack store to come out empty handed, I searched the internet to find few sites that offered plus sizes, and FORGET finding a high quality 19" saddle at a reasonable price. They just didn't exsist...Although I have a loving and supportive "Cowgirl Club" that has never judged me for my weight, I still felt very alone because I didn't have anyone who understood where I was coming from.

So.....after years of feeling underserved as a Plus Size rider, I put my BIG GIRL PANTIES on (literally and figuratively). 


xoxo

~Lizzy


----------



## Golden Horse

Hi lizzy, being a big girl myself finding where to get Big Girls Breeches to wear over the BGP can be a challenge:lol:


----------



## EighteenHands

I know exactly what you mean! 
xoxo

~Lizzy


----------



## Sunny

Alrighty, time to add my BGP contribution!

I have finally decided to let a professional trainer train Sunny.

I originally bought her two years ago with the intention of completely training her myself.
I try to be proud that I have done all of her training so far. I was the first person on her back, so I guess that will just have to be enough.

I am trying to convince myself that she may be a little over my experience level, so I just signed her up for 30 days professional training

30 days is enough to get her very basics, but will still leave me with a green bean, which is what I want.

So, I put on my BGP and accepted that I needed some outside help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai

Good for you Sunny! Still, taking her as far as you have on your own must be something you're very proud of.

(speaking as someone who couldn't train her way out of a paper bag :wink


----------



## Stan

I found myself reading the wrong thread again and decided I would make a stand. 
I have put on my big boys Y fronts and flatly refused to do the dishes. Should I survive, I intend to take Stella for a ride this coming weekend which will be an event in its self. Spring has sprung and she has a belly full of spring grass. Could be quite a ride.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Good luck surviving that Stan!

btw...you may want to know, or already do, that 'doing the dishes' is an euphemism for a completely different activity that members use in this forum. It is used frequently in the TMI-Naughty Nutella thread. LOL


----------



## Stan

I hope I have not offended any one. 
I have not yet received permission to enter the saloon. It could be an age thing, or a drinking problem. Nah, can't be a drinking problem, I don't drink much. Spill most of it.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Not offensive to me...I found it funny actually that now when I read 'doing the dishes' I don't think of soap, water and actually scrubbing dishes. Darn HF for messing with my brain...


----------



## Golden Horse

Stan said:


> Spill most of it.


Try a straw:wink:

Hope you have a good ride on Stella at the weekend...funny how you have to apologize here for 'doing the dishes' but having a good ride on Stella is OK. gotta love horse people


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Sunny said:


> So, I put on my BGP and accepted that I needed some outside help.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


High Fives!

Most of us need outside help. That is why they are professional trainers and we are not.


----------



## saddlesandskis

Ok, I've got one! 

Last Sunday, I tried out for my college's equestrian team, which is a hunt/jump team. I hadn't taken riding lessons in 4-5 years, but they told me that would be ok and I would still probably make the team.

I didn't. 

Instead of getting upset and thinking I'm worthless like I used to do when I got cut from something (usually involving music, like I didn't make district band or something), I put on my BGPs and sprung into action. I started to think, what can I do to still ride? I immediately researched other local barns where I could take lessons and ended up making a phone call to one 10 minutes away. 

It was there that one of the instructors told me that my college's DRESSAGE team, which is only in its second year, is small (30-40 people as opposed to maybe 120-150 on the hunt/jump team) and they take everyone who wants to be on the team! They don't make cuts, at least not yet because they are so small! So it ended up working out just as well. I'll still get to ride once a week and be part of a fun club, and with a smaller team, I'll have a greater chance of getting to show. And all because I didn't freak out...


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Great Job! And Congrats!

I rode my gelding bareback for the first time! I am very proud! We have come a long way from where we were. He used to bolt and buck and now we are going in a parade tomorrow and a dressage clinic on sunday! As well as a fun show on the 24th. I am REALLY proud of Ducky


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Congrats on making the dressage team.


----------



## saddlesandskis

Alwaysbehind, I haven't actually heard back from the dressage team, I haven't been officially added to the team roster but I was told by one of the coaches that this is the case. But soon


----------



## Sunny

Alwaysbehind said:


> High Fives!
> 
> Most of us need outside help. That is why they are professional trainers and we are not.


Thanks, AB!

I was pretty disappointed in myself at first, but now I'm just excited! Like, really excited! :lol:

The idea that I'm actually going to be able to ride has me on pins and needles!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jannette

thumbs up to you!!!!!! i got in the middle of my herd, i knew better we just leased out an alpha mare lol so they were competing, anyways i got a stray kick in the stomach....its been a week now and im still nervous when i feed...cant emagine a hit to the head...heres to guardian angles may they always be working ot lol


----------



## jannette

i read this whole thread  congrats to all bgp winners!!!!!
my bgp came last week when i finally stopped thinking about what my mares tantrom could become and just controled her like i was taught how....(has gone over with past owner, unsure of all details just know she had and its always in back of my head)...after we got through the ordeal we caught up to my friends on the trail and had a great ride!!!! before someone would have to pony me, and then of course they'd tease and say better be good or ill take your rains hahaha...felt like a child lol....not no more :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jake and Dai

> i finally stopped thinking about what my mares tantrom could become and just controled her like i was taught how


That is my biggest problem...always thinking about what if my horse misbehaves, bucks, rears, runs away etc. and not simply riding my horse! LOL



> The idea that I'm actually going to be able to ride has me on pins and needles!


oooh keep us posted on progress please!



> I rode my gelding bareback for the first time! I am very proud!


whoo hoo! 



*@saddlesandskis *- congrats on making the dressage team!

*@Stan* - how did the weekend's ride go?


----------



## Lonestar22

I put my big girl panties on this week and started excersizing again and eating heathier. Yay me! My goal is down 4 sizes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai

Good for you Lonestar! That is my next goal...so many goals, so little time...


----------



## midwestgirl89

This is a great thread-shows the courage us ladies have/had/and will have! 
Mine was three years ago. We were camping with the horses about an hour from home at a state park. Crazy-long-story-short my dad was involved in a freak accident that potentially would have been me. Had to be rushed to freeport hospital (if anyone's familiar with illinois area) and then moved to rockford to see a plastic surgeon there to stitch him up (face injury). Mom went with him in the ambulance. There were about 10 of us camping that weekend and one of the ladies was gonna take my sister and myself up...not that many vehicles between all of us. As much as I wanted to go, we had 6 horses, two trailers, and all of our stuff to get back home, and all the horse-people were en-route to the hospital. So i stayed and got everything together and home. Turned out to be a good thing. Mom and my sister got home at about 6 am to have to turn around and go back to get dad from rockford two hours away. She would have been in no shape to drive. So fortunately I was able to drive her back to get him. 
Still a long story but that was a crazy thing to go through!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Jake and Dai said:


> That is my biggest problem...always thinking about what if my horse misbehaves, *bucks*, rears, runs away etc. and not simply riding my horse! LOL


Jake and Dai, this is my biggest problem too! Especially after that stupid mare threw me (which is why I bolded the "bucks" part ). Aires has never even offered to buck once, not even when he was saddled for the very first time, but the fear is still there.

One of these days I'm going to buy a pair of huge granny panties, put them on over my jeans/leggings, and take a series of pics with them on, just for this thread (first one putting them on...second one pulling them up high and tight...third one mounting my horse...fourth one riding)! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> One of these days I'm going to buy a pair of huge granny panties, put them on over my jeans/leggings, and take a series of pics with them on, just for this thread (first one putting them on...second one pulling them up high and tight...third one mounting my horse...fourth one riding)! :lol:










I'm waiting......


----------



## Jake and Dai

Can't wait to see those pictures DraftyAiresMom!


----------



## flytobecat

Last week I rode Mona down to the arena right after sunset by myself.
This was the first time I had ridden her out alone in the evening since I got thrown a few years back because of a rattle snake. It was the same trail, same time of day, and same horse. I was nervous wreck. She was fine. 
Good times!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stan

Jake and Dai 
Did not get to ride Stella. But I have found out what washing the dishes means.
Thunder storms today so that put a stop to my ride. However I have posted the winning photo on the bootie comp got it hands down.

Just out of interest what made you think I would still follow this thread. On second thoughts I'm not sure if I want a reply to that one.


----------



## Jake and Dai

I figured we were too interesting for you to stay away.

That and most times you get an email if there is a reply to a thread you've posted on...unless you've turned them off.


----------



## jannette

evan if u didn't check your e mail if u click on (user cp) top left,  it will show the most recent updates on a thread youve been posting to ,and who can resist WHAT HAPPEND NEXT????? lol i cant... cuz i know we are waaaay to interesting to be ignored :lol:


----------



## Jake and Dai

I may have to turn in my BGPs. 

I didn't ride my own horse this weekend so no bareback trotting. **hangs head in shame**

But on a more positive note, I did canter in my lesson tonight even though I really didn't want to. It wasn't as good as last week, I couldn't get a full circuit of the ring without breaking back to a trot...but a few times I felt like I was in a good position. And my instructor did call out "that's good" once or twice.

I hope I don't get kicked outta the club. lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Jake and Dai said:


> I hope I don't get kicked outta the club. lol


Um, no way. Who else is going to peer pressure you into trotting bareback? :lol:

Congrats on the canter! 

I didn't put mine on today either. School got cancelled for fog (seriously) though a 2 hr delay would have been fine, it turned out to be a gorgeous day to play outside with my daughter. I didn't ride at all today.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Cancelled for fog? Really? That's different!

Thanks for making me feel better MHFQ. And just to manage expectations, I'm going away for a long weekend to KY. So no riding my own ponies this weekend. However, we are going to the KY Horse Park and I hear they have trail rides. I'm so there!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Jake and Dai said:


> Cancelled for fog? Really? That's different!
> 
> Thanks for making me feel better MHFQ. And just to manage expectations, I'm going away for a long weekend to KY. So no riding my own ponies this weekend. However, we are going to the KY Horse Park and I hear they have trail rides. I'm so there!


The fog was really heavy this morning, I couldn't see the pasture gate from my deck about 50 ft away. It lifted pretty quick though. It was cool watching the horses come up for breakfast through the fog too. 

You're welcome  

Ooh, have fun! I love Lexington & the horse park! I try to go at least every couple years to the Rolex.


----------



## jannette

sooo ?? we're pretty i guess "red neck" lol over here mostly western riding and pretty unformal...so excuse the ignorance but what exactly is a canter??? trot, lope, gallop, run...is all i know....sorry kinda off thread but if i knew what it was i could try it and regain my bgp


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Same thing as a lope, typically a little faster but the same 3 beat gait nonetheless.


----------



## Jake and Dai

I bet MFQH will explain it better but canter is the same as a lope...but more forward.


----------



## Lonestar22

Im puttong on my big girl panties and deciding what i wanna do with my life. Massage therapist! 

And I'm going riding when i get home, going to work on collection, checking out the new filly my brother got today and then going for a run.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jannette

i kinda thaught it would be in that general area but ya know what happens when u ***-u-me things :wink: thanx for answering my ???


----------



## Stan

My horse just walks, and that fine considering the type of country we go into. But when I try to move her into the trot it all falls apart. I, for the life of me can not get the rhythm. I have had it explained in graffic detail. But no, I still can't get it. That is western style I am talking about, trying to move the hips and stay seated in the saddle escapes me.

Am I destined to continue falling off. I actually have that down to a perfected art. But now and again my big boy Y fronts are not enough.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm cranking up my BGPs and heading out to the barn in the morning. This may not sound like a big deal, but after the confrontation I had with one of the other boarders last week, I have been avoiding going to the barn in the mornings (when this other boarder is there) like the plague. However, my enlightened managers decided that I needed to close all this week, so that means I have to go out to the barn in the morning if I want to get anything done. Grrrr!

Also, I'm going to be making an appointment to get my shoulder looked at sometime in the next week or so. I tore my rotator cuff and sprained my AC joint early last year moving 12-foot welded steel stall panels for a friend of mine (actually, she and I lifted them up, I put them on my shoulders, and then I carried them to the fence where I walked them over while she helped balance them...which we did about 12 times) and I was never able to get it fixed (I had state-run health insurance and they denied the MRI the orthopedist requested last year when I had it checked out, so the orthopedist couldn't proceed with treatment). I am in constant pain and can't usually even saddle Aires by myself unless I use one of the synthetic saddles the BO has or it's a particularly good day and I can lift my aussie (which weighs all of 22lbs). I can't even lift my elbow to shoulder-height usually. So yeah, that's gonna take my BGPs 'cuz I HATE going to the doctor (I always feel like a hypochondriac, even though I'm actually the complete opposite ).


----------



## jannette

good luck drafty!!!
Stan, this might not be the advice a professional would give but it is what has worked for me  try starting your trott and then take some of the preasure off your stirrups (lift just so they dont leave your feet but that your not supporting your body weight with your feet) i put feet slightly forware toes out, causes u to sink into saddle (my dad calls it sitting on youre pockets) hips hill tilt cuz angle of feet (should) anywho kinda visualize that your weight is on your pockets and relax as much as possable like you r a shock or sitting on exercise ball...let your hips find horses rythem.....u cant do that if you r supporting weight in stirrups....it really did work for me however my horse has different trotts and when she's being a brat she has one that is kinda like going down train tracks and i just have to stand lol hope this helps :wink:


----------



## Jake and Dai

If it makes you feel any better Stan, I too have issues with the trot. I just started lessons even though I've owned my own horses for years, I've not done much trotting on them. And in my lessons I'm just starting to get the rhythm. My problem is I cannot move my body parts independently so tend to stiffen up like a board which causes me to bounce all over the place. Thank goodness for a steady-eddie lesson horse.

Good luck at the barn this morning Drafty and with your doctors appointment. I avoid the doctor like the plague but if I were in your situation, I'd definitely go!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Can you hula hoop Stan? It's a great exercise to get those parts moving independently. 

I like to think of it like a "Weeble" - you know the kids toys that wobble but don't fall down. They work because they have a ball bearing in the bottom that rolls with the motion. Think of having that ball bearing inside of yourself, taking the shock through your stomach and being the weeble on your horse. If your comfortable with it, drop your stirrups all together. You can practice at a walk too, see if you can count the beats and try to sway gently with the horse's rhythm.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Ah ha! I cannot hula hoop at all! But I do have one at home so perhaps I can practice with that. Great idea MHFQ...thanks.


----------



## jannette

MHFG that's great!! haha i luv weeble wobbles :lol: !!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

You're welcome ladies  If you can become a weeble you will become the rider that folks point at and say "There's a rider that sticks like a tick." 

I've been working my weeble with my new mare sitting her ginormous trot. Haven't had to work that hard to sit one in years! 

Drafty - Ouch to the shoulder. My mom gave up riding years ago because of a bad rotator cuff. She did recently have surgery and therapy and is back riding again, yay! While she may never start colts or get back into training, I'm happy as a clam just to have her ride with me and pick me apart.


----------



## Golden Horse

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Can you hula hoop? It's a great exercise to get those parts moving independently.



:twisted: No I can't never could, but my son can, wipes the floor with me on Wii Fit with Hoola hooping 

Even more incentive to practice and get that sorted, it if will help my trot.

At this point I have to say again, that is why Bert leapfrogged to near the top of my 'keepers' list when I started riding her, anyone, and I mean anyone could ride her trot, it's the best I have ever ridden, can't wait until I find a big enough pair of







so I can try her canter, I'm so hoping that it is as comfortable:wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Don't feel bad GH. My daughter kicks my butt on the Wii and in real life...she's 6. 

I've found in most cases that if they have a smooth trot, the canter will be even better. Good luck when you try!


----------



## Stan

Hula hoop I remember those. But won't it wear some of the shock absorber away, and what will the people next door say if they see me.

Its not the pain, its suffering the comments that worries me, but I am going to try it. Now that is going to require some BBYF.
I had a look at the naughty nuttella thread and left a joke. You don't have to read it, and that is if its still there.

Away to buy the hula hoop Look out Stella. Im not sure how to take this. The moment I posted the response in the side pannel appeared an advert for losing weight showing a fat bellied man and women. What I want to know is. How did they know that was exatly how I look.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Stan...if it makes you feel any better, my husband is an awesome hula hoop-ist.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

There's another plus to the hula hoop too!

It's also a good desensitization tool...at least at my house, along with noise makers, a power wheel mustang, and other other things that are fun and noisy to play with in the aisle while mom is riding green colts in the indoor! :shock:

When you get on your horse, you could do some scissor kicks as well to loosen up your hips. You could also do some stretching, right arm towards left knee & vice versa with the goal of eventually stretching closer to your boots.


----------



## jannette

goldon horse i promise u the canter (lope) is sooo nice in comparison to trott...i feel more in control cuz not having to work at all on my (weeble wobble hulu hooping) lol much smoother....of course my mares trott leaves alot to be desired :wink: expesially after i rode my friends high dollar roping horse...he is 16.5 hands about cant get on him lol but it's worth the clime...every gait he has is as smooth as butter.....


----------



## Golden Horse

I _used_ to love cantering, and I can canter Ace no problem, Mr G has a HUGE canter and bounds into it, and he has run off with me before, so I struggle with him.

Bert, we just need more time, and she needs to learn to come under me a little more before we try the canter, once I have her right in the walk and trot we will go faster. The nice thing about getting older is that you start to understand that it is indeed very important to learn to walk properly before you try and run, or canter, because the faster you go the more glaring are the holes in your basic training:wink:


----------



## jannette

i better add golden horse before u all think that i have really big bgp's by loping around everywhere, my paint mare is ,what im told, halter bred. so we dont go anywhere vary fast even in a lope :lol:....it's truly not much faster then her trott just smoother


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Yep GH, gotta lay the foundation before you build the walls. Bert has come a long way, you should be proud of both of you!


----------



## Stan

The weekend is on its way again. Once I have caught Stella, (don't they all play hard to get) its troting practice for me. With or with out her. BBYF on.

I am not hijacking this thread I represent only a small proportion of the 15% minority

I have to start getting her fittness level up as we are coming into spring and the treking season. I have a two day trek in 8 weeks should cover around 20 miles a day, it is in steep hill country so the horses have to be conditioned.

Could someone describe to me what the definition of endurance riding is so I can compare it to the riding I do. And are frequent stops to get back on the horse part of the total experence.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Have a great weekend riding Stan! 

No worries about hijacking! 

No advice here on the endurance thing, that's something I've never done. Done a lot of weekend trail rides over the years and never thought about it as our horses have always been kept in working shape. My old pasture puff mares now are the exception


----------



## jannette

have fun stan!!!! no advice here eather on endurance ride, but im guessing no not alot of getting of and taking breaks lol :wink: oh and were are u that its coming spring???? we're coming fall here, snow is knocking!!


----------



## FLACKA

IM trying to earn mine. Can not say that I have earned that rightyet. I just got my first horse at age 38. On top of that she is a rescue, so not only am I relearning everything I learned as a kid, I am having to learn and do things like picking her hooves. Well, no one was around to help me and I just got brave and did the fronts by myself. All went well until she decided she was finished and I didn't letgo as fast as she wanted. I survived, a little sore inthe elbow, but I was sure glad I had my bgp's on. Tried the back ones but my panties were not big enough.


----------



## jannette

flacka be carefull u dont get your bgp knocked off!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: to you for taking her on, you're braver then me....Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## FLACKA

*bgp's*



jannette said:


> flacka be carefull u dont get your bgp knocked off!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: to you for taking her on, you're braver then me....Good luck, keep us posted


 Hey I will promise me I only go as far as IM comfortable. And that she is agreeable. She is so pleasant and trusting. I have seen though the better she gets a little more personality comes out. I just stop her and get in front of her, pull her head up to eye level, look her in the eyes and we have a talk. then I rub her{ and usually kiss her on the nose} and we take off again. My biggest problemnowadays is u know they love the grass onthe other side of the fence. When its time to go back in she gets a little stubborn and tries to keep low on the grass with herhead.lol... Look atmy album.. u gotta love her.


----------



## Stan

Jannette
Its 5-30 in the afternoon of friday 23rd, sun shining and warming up. I live on the west coast of the north Island in New Zealand the other side of the world from you. If you happen to have a map book NZ should be there. Three quarters of the way up the north Islands west coast, is a town called Dargaville. Trace out to the coast and north there is a place called Kai Iwi lakes. If you do find it, Ill make it easy google earth and Ill go out side and wave. (joking) It never snows here all year round riding if you want.


----------



## Stan

Getting Stella ready for the weekend ride. BBYF are a must. Now and again I just have to show her who really is the boss.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan,

LOL... I think it is amazing to hear how the climate and everything is opposite where you are. I hear it, but just cant imagine...

It is super cool to meet you...


----------



## apachewhitesox

I have already written this in my journal and I don't know when the last post was about putting big girl panties on but I just want to share. 

I felt like I took a huge step in confidence and riding today. I went for a trail ride on Apache who I haven't ridden out on the trails before. He was great even though he was very talkative to all the horses we went past. Then when I got back I cantered on him for the first time. It took awhile to encourage him because he is very lazy but it was great. Nothing went wrong and I have been on a happy high ever since this morning because of it. I never thought I would get this far. 

I feel like Apache and I are really becoming a team, on the ground its like I just have to think something and he will do it we are quite in sinc. He has improved imensely with the lunging. Under saddle we are still a work in progress but we have improved a lot.

When I first got him I had trouble getting him to anything on the ground. I could barely get him to walk on the lunge. Under saddle (and on the lunge) we got to the point that he was rearing. I simply could not get him to do anything. I was actually scared of him and dreaded riding lessons.

I am very happy and never thought we would get this far.   
I can't believe it took me this long to find out how awesome and comfy his canter is.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Stan - NZ sounds heavenly. We're coming into fall here and winter with it's freezing temps, snow & ice storms shortly to follow  To your photo - Nope, never been angry enough to tackle a horse but have been tackled by an angry horse....

Flacka - good job on working with your rescue mare. Not always an easy task. Have you done any rope work/desensitizing her with a rope? If you have and can get a rope around her legs, you can start picking up the hinds with a rope to keep you out of kicking distance to start. If you want to do that and have questions, feel free to pm me. I'd take up too much space on this thread (prob already have lol!) trying to go into detail, it's the riding instructor/trainer in me...a horse mentor told me once "Kid, you must've been vaccinated with a phonograph needle." 

Apache - Congrats on the progress you are making with your boy! It's always rewarding when that hard work starts to pay off.


----------



## FLACKA

*bgp's*



Skipsfirstspike said:


> I Thought I had my bgp on already, but like Golden said, you aren't brave if you don't have any fear.
> When I was a teen, I would ride anything, fearlessly, saw it as a challenge. I worked for a few dude style ranches, rode about a hundred horses, galloped bareback, no prob.
> -I got my own horse when I was @ 22, Spike, the horse in my avatar. We were a great match, he was 5 and green, perfect for me then.
> Fast forward 15 yrs, I have 2 young kids, riding has taken a back seat, but still my passion. Spike is still with me, and I have ridden him almost exclusively since I got him.
> Ok, so in my mind, I am the same rider I was all those years ago.
> Late last year, I got another horse.
> I do not trust him, thru no fault of his own, except he is not Spike. It felt so foreign to ride another horse. Another green 5yr old at that!
> Well, Gunner has proven to be great on trail, but I was very uncomfortable going faster than a slow trot.-
> So a few weeks ago, I decided enough was enough, time to reach into the back of my closet and pull out my BGPs!-
> My bf came out with me and rode Spike, and I rode Gunner.
> We cantered and cantered! It was great!
> -Then finally, a few days after that, it was finally time for me to take Gunner out alone. I have never ridden him on his own in the 10 months I have owned him!
> Ok, we did not go far, but we did ride solo! And we cantered through the fields!
> I am learning to trust him, as he has never done anything under saddle to make me doubt him.
> My advice to anyone is to try and at least get on a 'strange' horse a few times a year if you can.
> Congrats to everyone on their achievements!


 
I madethe mistake of saying that I had the itch to ride atthebarn the other day, As most of you know I haven't beenableto ride Ginger yet, so I am a little depressed. One of the avid riders suggested I ride her horse. I really wasn't too excited because her horse is full of energy and just notmy style of horse. I said that I was not going to ride that crazy horse and tried to leave it at that. being new to the barn that kinda made me look a little scared. {really I was. I haven't Ridden in 15 years} Shekept at me until I decided to givehim a shot. Tobegin with he didn't wantme on his back, after I finally got settled on the saddle he decide he was set to make my life miserable. He tried running me into thebarn, then the swing. He didntwant to turn and you really had to struggle. i DECIDED THAT IT WASTIME TOGET OFF. That didn't settle to good with the owner and shemade me stay on. I sucked it up and put on my bgp's all thewhile{ to other horses and the air}got him into the circle after a few little kicks here and there. As we turned andstarted down the center ofthering he decided to bring his hind legs up over my head. Thank god for saddle horns and pants a litttle big. I got caught on the horn and managed not to be thrown. I did ride him back to the barn under control. At that point I got a little mad athim and projected a different attitude. It got me safely home..... Talk about big panties.. I really thought I was going to fill thembefore I could get off.....I hope Ginger is well soon. I cant wait to start out slow and then canter in the fields with her.... There is something to be said about seniors..lol\\


----------



## jannette

flacka that sounds awfull!!!!! not to mention very recless off the owner of the horse...she could of got u and her horse hurt....But ya i guess girl u for sure earned some BGP....at least you know now you're not easy to throw :lol:!!!!!


----------



## Courtney

Not really riding related, but I put my BGP on and learned how to drive. I've had my license since I was 16 (wow, 8 years already?), but was always too terrified to drive. There are idiots on the road, you know!

BUT. I decided I was tired of relying on the bus service or walking everywhere, so I bought a car and learned to drive. After I got semi-comfortable with that, I found my way to a boarding barn, bought a horse and now I'm very proud of myself. 

When I first told my parents I bought a car, they were shocked. They never imagined I would ever drive, because my fear ran so deep. I got panic attacks behind the wheel and I'm horrible anxious if I feel I'm lost. I managed to work through that and now, I look forward to getting lost. I've found a lot of fun things while lost... it's just unfortunate that I can never find them again when I'm looking for them.


----------



## Golden Horse

Good job Courtney, I remember how proud I was winning that battle many years ago. We had lived on a little island, not much traffic and I was fine with driving. When w moved to the mainland and near a city I was scared stupid of all the traffic, and didn't drive for the longest time. You you lose so much freedom when you don't drive.


----------



## Stan

My BBYF are not that big and I, being a small part of the 15% of male members of this forum, and I do not mean the BGP only.


----------



## jannette

funny stan.......k soooooo here is my BGP story...my friend and i rode today on trails we hadnt been on, they're designated horse and bike trails....anywho it was amazing ride breathtaking view (no pics cuz my batteries were dead ;() i am afraid of heights and my friend had bad expereince on mtn. trails with steep dropoffs...so we got into several spots were the trail to the right dissappeared to the view, gulp, both of us rode through, no leading our horses, giving eachother incouragement ...soooo proud of us...then her horse jumped off small x-ing bridge and side hilled it, she made it, Yayyyyy....we started to get worried about how much longer tell end of trail so a little anctiouse when we came over a ridge to horse trailers and people everywhere, my horse wakes up (apperenty sleeping prior cuz we could see them for awhile lol) spooks i about get tossed when all over i have no stirrups and am draped around my horses neck....lol..my friend said i looked like a spider monkey when my butt came down from first jump cuz i was scramblen to get back in saddle...all the vehicles was search and rescue for weekend practice...they rode out with us to our trailer, we only missed it by a 1/4 mile.....:lol: and i know we did allllll the wrong things by going off without nowing were we were going but we made it......


----------



## Stan

Jannette That sounds like a great ride you had and also the kind of riding we do In NZ you call it trail we call it trekking. Know what you mean when you look down and it drops away. You know one of the things the experenced riders I go with always say to me is, trust the horse and give it its head in difficulte spots. It wants to survive that is unless you have a mad horse. and with the horse beginning to take off when it saw the others that is some thing I can associate with and has to be worked on horse and me.

Makes one feel good conquering a difficult ride ay. BGP earned that day. Congrats.

I did not manage to ride this weekend. We have the horses at a friends due to our lack of grass and when we went to get them Kate had been infested around the head with ticks. We spent that day dealing with that issue. Funny, Stella was not so bad only a few It meant Kate would not be able to have a headstall on as she was quite raw around the head and nose area by the time we had finished. 
Sunday the clouds opened up and nothing but rain. 

No its not me I was never that small but that is my Tucker endurance saddle like sitting in a comfy chair.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Have to put on my BGP's today...and did yesterday. Fell on my deck going to the barn yesterday afternoon. It had been raining and the steps were slick, I bit it big time. I have a lovely softball sized knot on my hip & derriere and a bruise across my back under both shoulder blades. 

I did suck it up and got the 3 horses rode that are in for training but didn't ride my own. Have to get stalls done this morning and ride client horses again. Then 2 riding lessons to give this afternoon. So not feeling it. Anyone up for riding some greenies and giving lessons for me today? :lol:


----------



## jannette

stan, ya i gave her her head and im not sure if i breathed the first couple lol but by the end we were enjoying view a little better lol....we get ticks here too i hate them....when i got my paint mare she was covered in ticks, she was ranged and noone ever apperently checked her. i gave her a wormer and got a spray and even at that i was picking ticks for solid week.....never seen such infestation.....rrrrggggg now im itchie lol
MHFQ:
haha i think i'll leave the greenies to you lol...the little spook, crow hoppedy my mare did yesterday left me scrambling like for my saddle not sure a full launch would do me any favors.......but u go girl


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Alright all you wearers of BGPs...and Stan, with your BBYFs! ;-)

As promised, I did my photo montage of pulling on my (literal) BGPs! Didn't get a pic of me mounting because my friend who was being my photographer was also holding Aires for me to mount, so yeah.
















Doing some lunging in the BGPs because Aires was being a butt.








And, drum roll please.........
The reason for me being so excited and pulling on the BGPs (literally and figuratively):
















Yep, you guess it!! I rode Aires today!! And not just for a few minutes. We probably rode for a good 15 minutes up and down the side of the arena, working on our stop. I am soooooo proud of my boy (and of me!).

Also, we were walking behind one of the mares the trainer was using for a lesson (the trainer was leading the mare and suggested we follow so Aires can get used to following for the trail) and the mare apparently DID NOT like Aires (only horse in creation that doesn't, apparently). She hauled off and kicked him in the face (hit his bit, not him, thankfully)! He half-reared, spun almost 180 degrees in the rear and took off at a trot in the opposite direction. Did I panic? NOPE!! I rode it out and got him back under control!! Didn't even phase me! I got my game back (mostly)!!!

Also this week, the BGPs were pulled on while I made a doctor's appointment for my shoulder. I literally haven't slept more than a couple of hours every night for the past week because it has hurt so badly. So, I have an appointment for Monday morning at 10:30am.


----------



## Golden Horse

Drafty I wish you could see the big smile on my face here, LOVE the BGP's and so thrilled that you rode Aires and rode him through an issue :clap::clap::thumbsup: no in fact have







and 











You are inspiring me to put my own BGP back on, I have been grounded for over a week, first through a bout of stomach flu, and then by the stupid **** knee of mine. I did go to the Doc this week and am now waiting to see the Orthopedic Surgeon, so if it's something they can fix, or just old age.


Looked at the pics again and I'm STILL smiling:wink:​


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Drafty that made my day! :rofl:

Congrats on your ride and working through the unexpected! Good luck with your shoulder.


----------



## Stan

Draftyairsmom Well done you have earned the title for the day, and love the photos.
What can one do to top that, thinking caps on ladies, and I, the 15% minority will ponder a come back. Stylish of course, in keeping with the standard set.

Stella also kicks out at times but only if the other horse is on her flank She is ok in single file.

I think some thing has happend to her so she reacts by lining the other horse up when they get to the side of her rump. We tie a pink ribbon on her tail just to warn others. 

I also have another issue I am working with her and that is as she came from a trekking hire company she was very regimented to walking in single file and was uncomfortable out of formation. This has taken months to build her courage to be out the side of the bunch on her own. 

And now I am working on having her walk in the middle of a bunch of several, without getting territorial. This is an urgent problem as the trekking season is upon us. The first of many treks is in 7 weeks, a two day event, and if it goes by last years turnout 150 to 190 horses expected. 

Not a lot to do with BGP but thought i'd mention it as it does take some BBYF just to be on this thread. And to compete with the photos. My wife has just cooked lunch, suppose that means I get to wash the dishes.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I went to feed my friend's horses this morning and decided to stop by a local thrift store on my way back to the barn. Found those BGPs that are of...erm...EPIC proportions! lol My friend was DYING taking those first two pics (love my look of concentration in that first one lol). And then when I went to go lunge Aires and left them on, I thought she was going to die of embarrassment, but I just marched myself up there and ignored everyone (not that there were many people at the barn right then anyway).

I must say I am QUITE proud of myself. Moreso for the riding out the rear/spook/kick/whatever than anything else. I also think making fun/a game out of it with the whole BGP thing really helped take my mind off being nervous. 

The mare's kick was EXTREMELY unexpected. She'd just been out on a trail ride as the lead horse and ponying one of the other horses that morning. Aires wasn't really even all that close to her, really. She just all of a sudden lashed out and kicked him.


----------



## Jake and Dai

:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Drafty that is awesome and so inspirational! And those pictures are great! I'm wondering if it took more guts to put them on or to ride that spook!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

There wasn't really anyone around when I put on the panties, so it wasn't all that embarrassing. Plus, I'm not really the type of person to get embarrassed easily. I decided long ago that I don't much care what the hell people think of me...it matters what I think of me.

As for the spook...I saw it coming, but didn't really have time to do anything but ride it out. I'm so lucky that Aires is so level-headed and easy to calm down. I was honestly more concerned about his face where the mare kicked him than with anything else. I was torn between hopping off and checking him, then walking back to the barn (no way I can mount without a step at least) or riding him back to the barn and then checking him. Luckily my friend and the trainer checked him while I was still mounted and he was fine. He wasn't even really scared when the mare kicked. It was more like "Oh crap! I'd better move!" than "OMG! We're all gonna DIE!!!" like some horses I know (my old gelding for one).


----------



## Stan

Its my wife's birthday in a couple of days and I was stumped on what to buy her. I thought of a nice ring, or neckless, then I thought I'd upgrade her car because the Toyota is getting a little dated. But then its still got a few miles in it so I re thought that. Then it came to me, like a lightening bolt out of the blue, well on this instant the grey, its raining again.

The ultimate gift for the woman who has every thing, and more, (me) why I did not think of it earlier. 

Have a look at this a ride on mower!!!. No longer will my wife have to push that big heavy lawn mower, now she can mow those lawns in half the time. It even has a place to put her water bottle. But wait there's more, I thought why not, a few attachments, so I not only got her a trailer, I also got the tools required to pick up the horse poo. Now as she mowes the lawns she can pick up horse poo at the same time. BBYF required.:shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Stan, at least you didn't do what my dad did when he bought his new John Deere riding mower a few years ago. He called me while I was at work all excited to tell me he'd just bought a brand new John Deere mower (he's wanted one for YEARS) and casually mentioned that he'd also just purchased a '91 Corvette. I was more excited about the 'Vette and when he asked if I wanted to hear the engine, I totally thought he was talking about the 'Vette, so I said sure. Yeah, he started up the lawn mower and said "Just listen to that baby purr!!" I nearly died laughing! Talked to my sister a couple of days later and he had done the exact same thing to her!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

LOL Drafty!

Wore my bgp's last night. Rode Missy bareback & worked her giant trot seated for a solid 30 minutes without stopping. I'm fairly certain my legs might fall off.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The BGPs got pulled on yesterday and I rode in my stock saddle. LOVED EVERY MINUTE OF IT! I had been scared to ride in it because it made me feel like I was falling forward, but I adjusted myself until I felt more comfortable (ended up shifting my pelvis more forward under me and my whole seat back in the saddle, away from the pommel...and hello, balance!). The only problem was that my left stirrup was about an inch too long and I couldn't adjust it. The buckle was on the top hole and because of the way the leather flares out right above it, I couldn't add another hole. So, I rode with it a little long (holy awkward!) and then took it to the saddle shop so they can trim the leather and add another hole for me (I don't have the time or the tools to do it properly). So, until I get it back, I think I'll try out the BO's nice Circle Y saddle. ;-) Hopefully I'll get my stock saddle back in time for the moonlight ride on Friday.


----------



## Delfina

Stan said:


> Its my wife's birthday in a couple of days and I was stumped on what to buy her. I thought of a nice ring, or neckless, then I thought I'd upgrade her car because the Toyota is getting a little dated. But then its still got a few miles in it so I re thought that. Then it came to me, like a lightening bolt out of the blue, well on this instant the grey, its raining again.
> 
> The ultimate gift for the woman who has every thing, and more, (me) why I did not think of it earlier.
> 
> Have a look at this a ride on mower!!!. No longer will my wife have to push that big heavy lawn mower, now she can mow those lawns in half the time. It even has a place to put her water bottle. But wait there's more, I thought why not, a few attachments, so I not only got her a trailer, I also got the tools required to pick up the horse poo. Now as she mowes the lawns she can pick up horse poo at the same time. BBYF required.:shock:
> 
> 
> View attachment 76189



You didn't get her a canopy! My hubby at least put a sun canopy on the ride-on he presented me with! :lol:


----------



## Jake and Dai

Actually Stan...my husband got me a commercial grade weed whacker for our anniversary. I love it!

LOL

ETA: he also took me to the Kentucky Horse Park.


----------



## paintluver

I have had Romeo for almost 4 years now and have never actually ridden him on the road or in the field, but I put my BGP on and we have been riding up and down the roads and all over the fields!


----------



## Stan

She did not like the present still not talking to me. Silence is golden I get to watch the Rugby cup being played in NZ, Sorry but the USA. Cannada, and England have been beaten.
She has gone riding on the beach this afternoon with a friend. I was invited by her friend but had to decline. Bad day at work and it is absolutly falling out of the sky. I surpose if I mention the rain Ill be back in the poo again. Well I'm not really out of it. So Ill keep on my BBYF and make a smart comment about the rain. That should guarantee me silence until after the weekend and the rugby cup quarter finals. If I survive.


----------



## jannette

omg stan you're killing me rofl!!!! dont u know by now only if a woman aludes to wanting a gift that is used in any way to work i.e. vacuum, lawnmower, washer, ect.....they r NOT exceptable......i would of loved the lawnmower set up yes, how conveniant...however if i had not at some point mentioned i wanted it, ya i think id have to slap my hubby lol...however i would still use the gift and luv it...that's fair..lol woman logic..maybe u should of done some matching earings too :lol: good luck and enjoy your peace and quite........:wink:


----------



## Stan

Glad I didn't buy her a chain saw.
I would be called stumpy by now.


----------



## mousemom

*I had to do it*

Here are your big girl panties.


----------



## jannette

mousemom; i luv it!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

mousemom said:


> Here are your big girl panties.


You found them, where did I leave them?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Well ladies...and Stan, I wish that last night I'd have worn my thinking cap instead of bgp's. I shouldn't have been riding to begin with, had a migraine and the rx meds I take have a sedative & muscle relaxer in it so I was a bit mushy you could say. My stupid butt rode anyway. I'm so p'd off at myself. 

Took Missy in the outdoor, at the backside of my arena is a railroad track and woods beyond it. Needless to say the big weenie warmblood didn't appreciate the whitetail buck that crashed through the treeline towards the arena. She blew and I couldn't stay with her. The first time in at least 6 or 7 years that I have been legitimately dumped. Of course there have been a few bails off of broncy greenies and one good crash on Woodstock when we both fell but no real getting pitched in a long time. I ate dirt & ate it hard. I imagine that had anyone seen it, I rather looked like a baseball player sliding into home. Feeling a wee bit sore this morning and extremely angry with myself.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Ouch! Though that would have been funny to see


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Lol! It probably would have been much more fun to see than do  It certainly doesn't feel the same as when I was a kid, I don't bounce anymore!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Lol! It probably would have been much more fun to see than do  It certainly doesn't feel the same as when I was a kid, I don't bounce anymore!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have not bounced for a number of years now. I am however starting a diet. 
I am attempting to not only soften the imact but lessen the depth of the indentation I make on landing :shock:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Stan said:


> I have not bounced for a number of years now. I am however starting a diet.
> I am attempting to not only soften the imact but lessen the depth of the indentation I make on landing :shock:


No indent but I did leave a few ft long skid mark in the arena :shock: I had wet sand from head to toe down my whole right side. It was quite the performance I must say :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> No indent but I did leave a few ft long skid mark in the arena


FOMHLMAO, I hope the skid marks where only in the arena, :rofl:

Sorry you took a tumble, hope the bumps and bruises recover soon


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Yep, just the arena :lol: 

Epsom salts bath & I'll be good to go. I am more ready for vacation now though, this is looking very appealing right now. Come on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Stan

Well Stella had not been riden for a number of weeks due to one thing or another, mainly weather, but as I have a two day trek in a little over 3 weeks I had to start conditioning Stella for a long ride.
So today was the day, went into the paddock with halter and lead in hand. Stella took one look at me shook her head and was away. Head and tail held high. (the tart) Well I have some experence in dealing with this particular horse I sat down in the middle of the paddock I was not going to play her game and of course it worked, her female nature to be inquisitive forced her to come and have a look. Got her. (a trick married men learn)

Saddled her but found she has developed some form of a rash and lost some hair and is very itchy under her chest, and around her lower shoulders. I think something in the paddock has caused a reaction. Back to the ride.
A horse that has not been ridden for a number of weeks, most likely feeling off colour due to the itching and me (a male) telling her what to do. Out we go over our friends farm. This is good ground for conditioning as it is hill country. 
Stella spooked only once and on the whole was perfectly behaved but did not want to lead out, however between her and Kate we managed two hours riding.

So you say why the BBYF. Went out on a horse that had not had any attention for some weeks. And I made a smart comment about the female gender so expect some flack.


----------



## Golden Horse

WHO HAS STOLEN MY BGP????
​
Seriously I need them, because I am once again grounded by fear, fear of the process of mounting, I think I'll be fine once I can actually get on, it's just that step between block and horse that is becoming a Grand Canyon size obstacle to overcome, and I'm getting more upset and frustrated with myself, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> WHO HAS STOLEN MY BGP????
> ​
> Seriously I need them, because I am once again grounded by fear, fear of the process of mounting, I think I'll be fine once I can actually get on, it's just that step between block and horse that is becoming a Grand Canyon size obstacle to overcome, and I'm getting more upset and frustrated with myself, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Awwwwww...GH, if I was there, I'd help you out. Sometimes all it takes is someone there to really encourage you and there to support you. *hugs*


----------



## jannette

drafty's write gh my friend and i talk eachother through situations all the time...we keep eachother going forward when if alone we may have not been as brave....sometimes we just need a friend to be the elastic in our bgp i guess....good luck!!!! hope you can find some one to be your "elastic" :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

jannette said:


> ..sometimes we just need a friend to be the elastic in our bgp i guess....good luck!!!! hope you can find some one to be your "elastic" :wink:


:rofl::rofl: What a great description, that's the trouble of living way out here in the middle of nowhere, lack of available and knowledgeable elastic:wink:


----------



## jannette

lol i know what u mean....lol it's easier to be the elastic when u r not the one wearing the bgp's though.....that's why we always ride together so we can share, it ups our odds of making it home ....


----------



## Stan

Golden Horse said:


> WHO HAS STOLEN MY BGP????​
> 
> 
> Seriously I need them, because I am once again grounded by fear, fear of the process of mounting, I think I'll be fine once I can actually get on, it's just that step between block and horse that is becoming a Grand Canyon size obstacle to overcome, and I'm getting more upset and frustrated with myself, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


What went wrong to put you off so much


----------



## tinyliny

Yeah, GH, what's up? you ok? That doesn't sound like you. Now I am worried.


----------



## MNCOWGIRL

Haha I love this thread but girls I was born with my big girl panties on. There hasnt been a day thats gone by when Ive had to be the stronger one for someone else, had to be the responsible one, first for myself, then my brother, now my kids. lol I dont have a whole lot of time for fears. Though the ocassional one does strike me, I dont let it get to me. Not until after the worst is over lol  Kudos to all of you ladies out there who do feel the ocassional fear but push it aside and do what you have to do. 
"Courage is being scared to death...But saddling up to ride anyway" ~John Wayne


----------



## mousemom

jannette said:


> mousemom; i luv it!!!!!!:rofl:


 It came across my email just as I found this thread, glad you enjoyed.


----------



## mousemom

Golden Horse said:


> You found them, where did I leave them?


 You know the saying: If I told ya I'de have to kill ya:wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Aww GH  If you weren't like 5 bazillion miles away, I'd come be your elastic. You can do it girl!


----------



## Gallop On

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Alright all you wearers of BGPs...and Stan, with your BBYFs! ;-)
> 
> As promised, I did my photo montage of pulling on my (literal) BGPs! Didn't get a pic of me mounting because my friend who was being my photographer was also holding Aires for me to mount, so yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some lunging in the BGPs because Aires was being a butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, drum roll please.........
> The reason for me being so excited and pulling on the BGPs (literally and figuratively):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you guess it!! I rode Aires today!! And not just for a few minutes. We probably rode for a good 15 minutes up and down the side of the arena, working on our stop. I am soooooo proud of my boy (and of me!).
> 
> Also, we were walking behind one of the mares the trainer was using for a lesson (the trainer was leading the mare and suggested we follow so Aires can get used to following for the trail) and the mare apparently DID NOT like Aires (only horse in creation that doesn't, apparently). She hauled off and kicked him in the face (hit his bit, not him, thankfully)! He half-reared, spun almost 180 degrees in the rear and took off at a trot in the opposite direction. Did I panic? NOPE!! I rode it out and got him back under control!! Didn't even phase me! I got my game back (mostly)!!!
> 
> Also this week, the BGPs were pulled on while I made a doctor's appointment for my shoulder. I literally haven't slept more than a couple of hours every night for the past week because it has hurt so badly. So, I have an appointment for Monday morning at 10:30am.


I honestly dont know when the last time I laughed that hard was...


----------



## Klassic Superstar

I put my BGP on today and:

I have to say I'm proud of myself for stepping up to the plate. Iv always worked or payed most of my horses expenses over the last few years and I wasn't planning on getting another horse after selling Klassy but Oliver fell into my lap and I couldn't turn down such an amazingly talented great horse..for free! (wouldn't un do it if I could!) Then with being a full time college student I got very stressed and overwhelmed with so much to do and so little time. I just got a job that I start next week that gives me the opportunity to pay most of my horses board and some other of his bills and let's me go ride him more! Go me!!! 

My job, cleaning my moms ork place, scrubbing toilets, moping floors, taking trash and stuff out and that sort of stuff


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Over Jump said:


> I honestly dont know when the last time I laughed that hard was...


Glad I could help brighten your day.


----------



## Golden Horse

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Aww GH  If you weren't like 5 bazillion miles away, I'd come be your elastic. You can do it girl!


Well still working on it, I was grounded for a couple of weeks by the doc, and now I've been working on the youngsters ready for sale.

Sooo, next week I need to get back on board, I me be asking for positive vibes.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Here ya go, GH! Just spray your boots with this









Doc ground you for your knee again? Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Golden Horse

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Doc ground you for your knee again? Hope you are feeling better!


Something to do with the fact that I keep falling over, or putting my leg down rabbit holes and f........ messing it up again :roll:

I'm good just frustrated at this point


----------



## Stan

Golden Horse said:


> Something to do with the fact that I keep falling over, .
> 
> That happens to me alot. I keep falling over, and I also spill a large amount down the front of my shirt. If you get my drift


----------



## Golden Horse

Stan you are very obviously unbalanced......I suggest one glass in each hand to redress the issue


----------



## jannette

Golden Horse said:


> Stan you are very obviously unbalanced......I suggest one glass in each hand to redress the issue


i didnt catch why u are holding a glass or glassed of water....are u using them to help for balance while riding or are u just walking from one room to the other lol....i cant drink my coffee and walk so riding im pretty sure id be drinched too :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Jannette, you need to come take a lesson with me in the summer! One of my favorite things to torture students with is water! 2 barrels, 2 - 5 gallon buckets, 1 - 8 oz cup. Goal is to transfer as much water at a w/t/c from full bucket to empty bucket in 30 minutes. Usually kids & horses both get a bath! :lol:


----------



## Courtney

MFH - You must have been talking to my riding instructor from years ago! She used to give us glasses of water while we were riding bareback and then tuck a fiver under our leg. She'd then put us through our paces and transitions. The goal was to stay dry and retain that fiver. It was funny because you could see who was motivated more by money - those people kept that fiver, but ended up drenched. I never made money, but I kept dry. haha.


----------



## jannette

lol god knows i could use some help in the balance department ....my hind end has rounded as ive aged hehehehe....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

jannette said:


> lol god knows i could use some help in the balance department ....my hind end has rounded as ive aged hehehehe....


Mine too! It's a good thing I ride tank butt QH's, they minimize mine lol!


----------



## Stan

Back to the spilling of the drink or being unballanced. Could be a touch of both but I normally have not made it to the horse. Perhaps I need to put more fiz with he main ingredient. Unballanced, I have pondered that and it could explain why I fall off so much, but then, I don't hurt myself when landing. Could that be the additive in my fiz or the distance from my wooden horse to the floor, and is such a distance of no consequence. Perhaps I could graduate from the wooden horse to Stella.

A drink in each hand for ballance, nah, just spill more and would not be able to hold the reins. BBYF required to ride my horse.


----------



## Oxer

i got my BGP's when i divorced my cheating husband and decided that, even though i swore i would never buy a horse, i went out and did exactly that. Best 2 life decisions i ever made.


----------



## danastark

After 4 mos. of not riding due to a severe neck injury, I finally got on my horse again. My daughter helped me groom him, she lifted up the saddle and did anything that might have hurt me, lunged him and then off we went. Felt great! My arms were killing me the next day but it was so worth it. Felt like myself again after 4 mos. of having to lie around


----------



## jannette

stan, i just get a sports botte with a bull lid like the bicyclests use and have a front pack for my saddle lol balance problem solved :lol:


----------



## jannette

i got my bgp's today when i went to look at this horse that was listed on craigs list....i made him write me a bill of sale for $50, he wanted $500, and told him i wouldnt turn him in to humane society....took him to vet, home and then cried...what i wanted to do is punch the guy for the way he acted like there was nothing wrong with the horses lack of weight, the conditions he was in was great too...4 panels tied together....:twisted:

anyways i know hes happy here with the girls, they welcomed him write in...he just needs a name... any ideas????


----------



## Stan

Jannette. The water bottle sounds just the ticket and a change to water would not go amiss. But then I might feel the landings. 

Name for the horse tongue in cheek. 
Call the horse tofat The name will come into its own in a few months


----------



## AngieLee

Congrats ladies... and stan on your BGP and BBYF's Sorry to hear about your knee GH, hope it heals up soon!

I have some big girl panties to share as well  one in my past, one in my present, and one in my future (i hope).

Past:
when i was 10 i was riding my friends mare. long story short,she took off galloping across a field (i hadn't even learned to lope yet!), the saddle slipped sideways and needless to say... i went with it. hit the ground hard, on my back. i now have minor back, neck, and shoulder problems to show for it. After that moment i was scared. i was terrified to go any faster then a jog, even though skill level, i was ready to move up in speed. i couldn't do it. i literally had a panic attack when i tried! started to sweat, and shake, vision went all splotchy, couldn't breath and almost passed out, while on the horse! (thank god for steady lesson horses!). I was also extremely intimidated of any horse who showed any attitude at all. needless to say, the horses learned they could walk all over me. i was like this for probably about 2 years. 2 long years. Then two things happend!My instructor put me on an amazing gelding named Tyson, who helped me work up the confidence to finally lope!! and without having a panic attack! it was one of the most amazing moments of my life, to drop my fears and just go. That was the first time i put on my BGPs! but i still had my fear issues. My instructor, bless her soul, partnered me with the buckskin gelding Cirrus. Cirrus was... well he wasn't a happy go lucky horse, that's for sure. On the ground, if he knew he could push you around. he would. In the saddle you would have to work for everything step he gave you. I was extremely intimidated by him. he pinned his ears, stomped a hoof, swished his tail i backed right off. our rides were not much better. But partnering me with Cirrus was one of the best things my instructor ever did for me (and she's done ALOT for me in my 13 years riding under her). It all changed, by a kick. i'm not kidding, one day i was cleaning on cirrus's feet and he kicked me in the jaw, i ended up against the wall, stunned, but not hurt. I still saddled and mounted up (BGPs!!!). But needless to say i was not impressed with him. So were before when i said go and cirrus said no and i stumbled around to convince him otherwise, it all changed that day, i said "go", he said "no", i said "to f-ing bad! GO". My instructor told me after the lesson that, that was the best ride i had EVER had on him! i continued to ride him and my horse confidence continued to grow. I can never thank my instructor or her horses enough for the confidence they gave me and the horse women they made me. but I still have ALOT to learn.

Present:
Last winter, i had the opportunity to ride a ladies horses, because she was unable to because of a knee surgery gone wrong. I started off riding her gelding Teddy, who was amazing! I ended riding her 6 year old, Cody, when he started picking up bad habits from beginner riders, and was starting to make his beginner rider nervice (he's not a beginner horse, he gets bored to easily and he's to smart for his own good. picks up bad habits quickly and will try and outsmart his riders. great for experienced riders, not so much for beginners!). a few months later Teddy and Cody's owner decided to sell off all her animals due to family issues. I decided to take Cody, and paid him off monthly. Taking Cody on was a HUGE life decision for me. I had never done more then riding lessons, and i knew it would put added stress on me financially as i was going to be starting college come September. But i had spent my whole life dreaming of my own horse, and i new Cody and liked him. So i took a chance, and took on the 6 year old breed stalk paint gelding,Cody. It was the best decision of my life. I have now had Cody for 6 months and he's taught me more then i ever imagined possible. Things i thought i new, i found out i didn't know near enough! and he didn't just teach me more horse sense, but he taught me about myself, and made me a stronger, more confident person. Even emotionally iv come leaps and bounds. he's my best friend, and my saviour. I can't imagine life without him. We still have a LONG way to go, but we have the time to get there. i am now pleased to announce that Cody has turned 7 over the spring and iv turned 21 over the summer and Today, December 1st, i made my last payment on Cody. i am now 100% the full owner of my first horse, no turning back now! and i wouldn't have it any other way!

Future:
Over the Summer, i had a bad fall of another borders pony Cindy. she may be short (13 hh haflinger mare) but i landed HARD and took the entire impact into my left hip. I couldn't walk or move without being in agonizing pain for 3 days. Just to go from laying in bed to standing next to it took 5 minuets or more. let alone getting into my car or sitting down to pee (i actually taught myself to pee standing up ,so i could avoid it. i kid you not, i did!). it took a month until my hip stopped hurting when i moved it even slightly the wrong way, or moved to quickly. I haven't gotten on her since. next time i have someone with me willing to stay and watch me (and pick me up if i eat dirt again) I will have to put on my BGPs, hike them up, and get back on miss mare-etude. I will do it. i wont allow myself not to!


Sorry for the novel guys, if you actually read the whole thing, your my hero lol. I want everyone to know that you should be very proud of yourself in facing your fears, i know i'm very proud of all of you. Remember, Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall.


----------



## AngieLee

Oh and Jannette, i think he suits the name Jazz for some reason, though im sure he's named by now lol kudos for you on taking him!


----------



## jannette

AngieLee said:


> Oh and Jannette, i think he suits the name Jazz for some reason, though im sure he's named by now lol kudos for you on taking him!


 
lol ill try jazz maybe even kudos hehe...i keep working with him and calling him all sorts of things...nothing good or bad is sticking


----------



## Stan

Angielee
I read it all Perhaps Cody and Stella know each other 
My horse has also taught me rather alot about reading the horse and its moods.
I did enjoy your read.
BBYF Stella turned 8 this year and me, well thats a well hidden secret but Ill say this, I am glad you have got back on the horse after taking a few knocks. As one gets older and mortality is recognised getting back on gets harder and harder. I recently attended a horse trek 100 horses set out on the first day and 80 on the second day. Stella was not amoung them she had developed a skin problem so I lead out with my camera. In front of 100 horses on foot taking photos takes Big BBYf


----------



## Stan

BBYF required, It's me holding the camera and 100 high spirited horses on their way for the beginning of a two day trekking event. My wife enjoyed her ride I cooked, cleaned out the tent, took 243 photos, featured my wife In one or two and consumed copious amount of beer from the bottle, I spill less that way. :shock:


----------



## JLynn

Let's see...I'm 52 years young now and have gone through a lot in that time that has caused me to have to wear my bgp (losing my house to foreclosure being a biggie) and having to be caregiver to my mother. Now I am living a 47 year old dream....owning my own horse. As I have said before, my girl Flashy Dancer, is 24yo but still spunky. I'm new to this riding thing, so we walk a lot. But then when she starts to trot, I hang onto the horn with one hand, the reins in the other, and hope for the best. Scared as I am, I'm putting on my bgp and starting riding lessons next week. Don't know why, but these bgp seem much bigger with this lesson thing.


----------



## AngieLee

Stan. Sorry to hear that you and Stella couldn't enjoy the ride with everyone else, hope her skin clears up soon! but congrats on your photography and beer drinking, sounds fun aswell! lol (tho im more of a cooler, rum, or long island ice tea person myself haha im sucha girl). Maybe Cody and Stella have met sometime in there past, i have to say though, i am very greatful for having him in my life. and for all the other amazing horses who have taught me so much in there own way.(espeshally Cirrus!). Glad you enjoyed the read! even at 21 my mortality is setting in. I had a fall on the side of the road a few weeks ago, and all i could do was thank the lords that i landed safely on the grass and didnt hurt myself, and that Cody stops and waights when i fall, as we were alone. :S not the smartest move of my life! lol

JLynn, congrats on your BGPs, i can tell you now that lessons are amazing, espeshally when on your own horse. with the right intrestuctor im sure your horse and you will come leaps and bounds together, and you have many enjoyable moments together in your future


----------



## Stan

My crib and the boss.
Thats what we camped in on the recent trek.
But on a diffrent note I said to my wife this morning after posting a few photos on my blog. I'm going into town. Why was her responce the place is shut what are you going to by. Thinking fast I said I was going to get some more Y fronts, it was the only excuse I could come up with on such short notice. Well she threw me a clanger and asked me to get her a couple of pair of nickers. What size I enquired. You shoud know by now she responded. I left the house wondering.

Well to cut this story short and getting to the point I fronted up and asked one of the women shopping in that section to help me guage what size nickers my wife would take and described her size with hand gestures. You know, starting with my hands close to gether and widening the gap until I got to what I thought would be the distance of her hips and butt size

NOW that took BBYF. I made it out of the shop in one piece, and I did not get arrested :shock:

The things we men go through when shopping for her who must be obeyed:lol:


----------



## Jake and Dai

Ah Stan...you made it out of the shop in one piece...but what happened when you got home? Did you guess right? HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Stan

Jake and Dai 
I survived when getting home, 4 pair purchased and I kept my BBYF while cooking dinner just in case. Kept the recept but have refused to go back to the shop if the fit is wrong. (BBYF again) We live in a small town and I have my reputation to consider. Tarnished as it is.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Well...hopefully those in your town have short memories and your reputation will shine again. Or that no one saw you other than the lady in the shop.


----------



## Stan

Jake and Dai
I happen to be very well known in my town. I have spent many, many, days in our local court room. No not in the dock.
Now for bigger BBYF. The nickers did not fit, to small, she claims!!!!!.

It does not matter how hard us men try to please. She who must be obeyed. We always have to go back to the shop and change the smalls we brought her.
Oh the embarrassment.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Embarrassing perhaps...but...better too small than too large methinks. :0


----------



## Stan

I'm sitting at home fuming. Placed my BBYF on over my jeans and decided to place the blame squarley on the shoulders of those that have caused my delema.

I am unable to go to a new area and ride my horse. And why, well since you asked I'll tell you. Those that live in the northern hemisphere are the reason that I, living in the southern hemisphere, can not go to a new area to ride.

Today is a fine spring, moving into summers day. No wind and the sun is shinning. Warm sun on my face and life is good. But no, not that good and here is why.

You in the northern hemisphere are to blame. The reason the cost of diesel has increased in the southern hemisphere is because it is going into winter in the northern hemisphere. Or that is the excuse the oil companies dish out to us in New Zealand this time of the year. 

Because you lot in the northern hemisphere places like the USA, England, and the continent are using fuel oil for heating, and the demand has increased thus justifing an increase in fuel costs in the southern hemisphere which has the spin off of me not being able to tow my horse float as much as I would like and visit new riding areas.

So as you can see you are directly responsable for my delma, which is, depression because my riding has been cropped so to speak. 

The solution. Bigger BBYF on. Those in the northern hemisphere feeling the cold and snow and ice and all those things that go along with winter, either pack up and move south, or, put on a long johns and a woolen jumper, turn off the oil fired central heating. I know its going to be a little cold, but its only for a few months, and think of the oppertunity you are giving me. To explore new riding areas. :lol:

Told you BBYF needed for this post. :evil:

Have a great christmas to all and a rewarding new year. Don't forget to give the horse a treat on Christmas day

Now i'm off the cook dinner for she who must be obeyed.


----------



## tinyliny

Big Boy YF? Yob fobbers?

So sorry that we have to keep our lil' tootsies from freezing. We are the root of all evil, afterall.


----------



## Stan

tinyliny said:


> Big Boy YF? Yob fobbers?
> 
> So sorry that we have to keep our lil' tootsies from freezing. We are the root of all evil, afterall.


What are yob fobbers
Have a good xmas tinyliny


----------



## Jake and Dai

So sorry Stan...but DH and I are doing our part...we burn wood for the most part. And I drive a hybrid car...all so you can ride wherever you'd like!

What's for dinner?


----------



## SoBe

I put my BGP on today!!

I was riding with a friend on a back road about 2 hours ago. This road is a good riding road because it has pretty wide shoulders between the road and woods... probably a good twenty to twenty five feet. 

A car came across the railroad tracks that were about 150 feet ahead of us, of course they ran that stop sign, then they proceeded to FLOOR it, revving engine and all, right next to us and sped off without slowing down. I was LIVID.

It was a black dodge challenger. My brain started picking through all my files I have stored away up there and I remembered that one of the very well known oil company owners that live about .5 mile away from my house has a black dodge challenger. I told my friend 'come on we are turning around'.

We rode straight to his house, after I made a phone call to confirm my suspicions. I parked my horse right in his nice front yard, knocked on his door and confronted him about it. I made sure his engine was warm first... it was. 

I proceed to ask him if he happened to be out in his car recently. He said 'yeah maaaybe'. I said well did you happen to be on ____ road, you know, that road we were just riding on?! He said "ooohh Noooo I don't think that was me". I said Ooooohhhh but I think it was!

Needless to say, he was _shocked_ I showed up on his doorstep. I know this man personally... I went to school with his daughters and my parents are friends of his. 

I made sure he knew I was NOT happy, that it was very rude, obnoxious and uncalled for what he did.

My friend was sure to let him know that he could have killed us! lol
Seriously, something bad could have happened. 
He apologized, but I was angry he tried to lie about it and then he tried to get out of it by saying, "well I did get in the other lane!" I don't care if you got in the other lane, dude, I care that you could have injured me and, more importantly, my horse!

Thank _goodness_ I have excellent horses!

I'm proud of myself!


----------



## tinyliny

Stan said:


> What are yob fobbers
> Have a good xmas tinyliny


 
As clueless as I usually am, when I read in Stans post "BBYF" I didn't know what all the letters stood for, so I assume BB was for Big Boy, and I just made up the words "Yob Fobbers". 
So, clue me into the real meaning, if you please, Stan.

Oh, and I wish you a good Chistmas too, Stan. I love your humorous posts!


----------



## tinyliny

SoBe said:


> I put my BGP on today!!
> 
> I was riding with a friend on a back road about 2 hours ago. This road is a good riding road because it has pretty wide shoulders between the road and woods... probably a good twenty to twenty five feet.
> 
> A car came across the railroad tracks that were about 150 feet ahead of us, of course they ran that stop sign, then they proceeded to FLOOR it, revving engine and all, right next to us and sped off without slowing down. I was LIVID.
> 
> It was a black dodge challenger. My brain started picking through all my files I have stored away up there and I remembered that one of the very well known oil company owners that live about .5 mile away from my house has a black dodge challenger. I told my friend 'come on we are turning around'.
> 
> We rode straight to his house, after I made a phone call to confirm my suspicions. I parked my horse right in his nice front yard, knocked on his door and confronted him about it. I made sure his engine was warm first... it was.
> 
> I proceed to ask him if he happened to be out in his car recently. He said 'yeah maaaybe'. I said well did you happen to be on ____ road, you know, that road we were just riding on?! He said "ooohh Noooo I don't think that was me". I said Ooooohhhh but I think it was!
> 
> Needless to say, he was _shocked_ I showed up on his doorstep. I know this man personally... I went to school with his daughters and my parents are friends of his.
> 
> I made sure he knew I was NOT happy, that it was very rude, obnoxious and uncalled for what he did.
> 
> My friend was sure to let him know that he could have killed us! lol
> Seriously, something bad could have happened.
> He apologized, but I was angry he tried to lie about it and then he tried to get out of it by saying, "well I did get in the other lane!" I don't care if you got in the other lane, dude, I care that you could have injured me and, more importantly, my horse!
> 
> Thank _goodness_ I have excellent horses!
> 
> I'm proud of myself!


 
I bow to your and your big girl panties. They must be HUGE for you to do that! takes some serious cajones. Good for you!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

BBYF = Big Boy Y Fronts

Good for you SoBe. Bet he will be more considerate next time


----------



## Stan

Jake and Dai said:


> So sorry Stan...but DH and I are doing our part...we burn wood for the most part. And I drive a hybrid car...all so you can ride wherever you'd like!
> 
> What's for dinner?


Thanks for that. I really appreciate your effort so I can ride all year round. :wink:

Roast lamb, roast potatoes,kumara, three green veg, gravey. And a rice pudding. Come on over.


----------



## Stan

tinyliny said:


> As clueless as I usually am, when I read in Stans post "BBYF" I didn't know what all the letters stood for, so I assume BB was for Big Boy, and I just made up the words "Yob Fobbers".
> So, clue me into the real meaning, if you please, Stan.
> 
> Oh, and I wish you a good Chistmas too, Stan. I love your humorous posts!


BBYF big boy y fronts. 

Big Boy Yob Fobbers the imagination runs wild. What do the rest think.


----------



## Stan

Stella has had a skin ailment for the past month and it was prominent right where the girth strap will go. To day I saddled her up and walked her around for 30 minutes to see if she reacted to the girth strap. All good

Tomorrow its BBYF and super glue on the saddle seat Ill ride her for an hour and see if the skin takes the pressure. Ill also have a tipple or two, helps soften the landing if she objects.


----------



## tinyliny

Stan said:


> BBYF big boy y fronts.
> 
> Big Boy Yob Fobbers the imagination runs wild. What do the rest think.


 
Sounds like some candy creation out of "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory".

Y fronts, huh? Aren't they what we call "tidy whities"?

Man, that dinner sounded luscious! do you cook?


----------



## Jake and Dai

Stan said:


> Roast lamb, roast potatoes,kumara, three green veg, gravey. And a rice pudding. Come on over.


Darn! I think I missed it! Sounds wonderful Stan...and now I'm hungry.


----------



## SoBe

tinyliny said:


> I bow to your and your big girl panties. They must be HUGE for you to do that! takes some serious cajones. Good for you!!!!





MHFoundation Quarters said:


> BBYF = Big Boy Y Fronts
> 
> Good for you SoBe. Bet he will be more considerate next time



Thanks guys! 
I hopefully won't have to worry about next time. The man said 'I was only taking it out because I'm losing it in 2 days' I asked him if he was selling and he said not exactly. Probably doesn't have enough money to pay for it. serves him right!


----------



## Stan

tinyliny said:


> Sounds like some candy creation out of "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory".
> 
> Y fronts, huh? Aren't they what we call "tidy whities"?
> 
> Man, that dinner sounded luscious! do you cook?


Have a look at the dukes of hazzard movie, the version with Willie Nelson. The large guy who wear's the amadillo helmet is wearing Y Fronts. That should sort it.

When i'm I trouble I cook or go hungry. We live to far from a resturant or take away bar. I do cook but every day fare. On the whole I consider cooking womens work. :twisted:

Now men I am going to require some support after that one :shock:


----------



## Stan

Stella had found a new place to hide. This is not a barn but she has gained some confidence and decided this was the place to be. And I look so cute you won't ride me. Wrong.

Easy to catch when they are being smart. She had entered the deck area and helped herself to hay, and tried to open a bag of hard feed. Now if that is not telling one and all she is feeling fine, what is. On went the saddle on I got and away we went but not far she had not been ridden for quite a while and was feeling stubborn. I gave her 15 minutes and a change of saddle then Roslyn had a ride fore another 15 minutes. No sign of irritation but then it is a new gel filled girth strap. 
Saturday will be the big test a couple of hours.

I sling off at my Horse Stella but I have to admitt there have been a number of times where she is not ridden for a couple of months, and when she is, she is fine she does not play up. A tart to look at but a good horse . NO BBYF on saturday I think I'll try a thong :shock:


----------



## Ray MacDonald

tinyliny said:


> Sounds like some candy creation out of "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory".
> 
> *Y fronts, huh? Aren't they what we call "tidy whities"?*
> 
> Man, that dinner sounded luscious! do you cook?


Ahaha I thought they were called "Tighty Whities"


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Stan, tell Stella that she is awfully cute and all, but she's blocking the view of your porch. Wagon wheel on the end? Looks very cool!


----------



## Stan

All seems quite on the net at present no one doing anything to warrant the wearing of BGP or BBYF.
Well i'm going to drop a clanger on you all, and there is a message for the older rider.

I have a one day trek comming up this weekend and do need to ride Stella to remind her just who is the boss.

I was not able to ride her a couple of weeks back due to her skin condition which has now improved. Not compleatly better, but enough so she can be ridden now. 

A couple of weeks back on Friday the 23 December the last day of work before the xmas break I developed a pain in my back. I put it down to having put my back out.
Morning of the 24th I felt good still a niggling in my back between the shoulder blades but after a few hours of work around the property the pain had intensified so I spent the day resting with a hot water bottle on the painfull spot.
Christmas day felt great and spent the day resting, drank a few beers and consumed far more food than required.
26th picking up horse poo, back came the pain In my back so more rest and frustration as I could not do anything. No riding.
27th did the washing and when hanging the clothes on the line, more pain and stronger. I waited for 30 minutes then decided to drive to the hospital. The pain had spread over my back and into the shoulder joints and the under arms.

The result was on the 23rd I had suffered a heart attack and each day after when doing exercise i was submitting my heart to more damage.
I was shipped from our local town hospital to a larger one then to the main heart unit at Auckland. It seems I was in a bad way and had three stents placed in one of the main arteries in the back of my heart.

So the Question is what has this got to do with BBYF. This weekend I ride Stella for the first time since the 23 December and BBYF are required considering my health.

The point I am making is I have been told the symptom of heart attack was pain in the chest and left arm.

My pain was in my back, shoulder joints, and the muscle in both my upper arms. NO PAIN IN THE FRONT OF THE CHEST OR LEFT ARM. So to all, any pain that last more than 10 to 20 minutes get it checked, and that is not only those over 40. A number of patients were under 40.

Well thats what happend to me at xmas. Not a bad xmas present, my life.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Oh my... late joiner to the thread but Stan I am glad you got yourself to hospital.. who would have known! I always thought heart attack was arm and chest pains too o.0
Happy to hear you're feeling better though.. and that your BBYF are on for this weekend.. I'm sure she'll look after you fine, that picture of her on your front porch is too adorable for words ;D

I had my BGP on the other day. Since Duffy had her break with her hoof absess, I lunged her Mon/Tue, rode Wednesday. Warmed up nicely, trot she refused, point blank. Shocked, I asked again, and firmer, and then firmer. Kept asking to the point where my little blunt spurs were in her sidem and she tried to throw me after I'd asked too much. Trainer shouted to get off, grabbed lunge line, we lunged her, then got on on the lunge.. and she worked fine. Off the lunge still a mardy, but did it. Next day, tried on my own. No spurs, just me. I kid you not, I spent 20seconds chicken flapping and PC kicking her to no avail, she didn't even speed up the walk. A friend held a schooling whip at her bum, no effect, she gave me a little itty crop to hold, and it worked.. then she realised I wouldn't touch her with it, and pratted about again. I was so upset, cried the whole way home. Dad told me, tap her with the whip, or sell her- last time I accidently brushed her with one, she gave tremendous effort to throw me. So I was petrified.

Next day I put on my BGP and my body protector, just had to lay it on her shoulder and it was remarkable.. three rides later, she's back to Duffy.. but better, more forwards, and harder working.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stan I am so glad you are OK.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Wow Stan, that's scary. Glad you are okay! Strange how your symptoms presented, thank you for sharing that with us. 

My dad had several stents put in last year and my grandmother had major open heart surgery just a couple months ago, very scary stuff. Both are doing great and gave me the push I needed to quit smoking so I won't be the next heart patient in my family.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Stan! I'm so happy you are ok and thank goodness you thought to go to the hospital when you did. That is extremely scary and completely atypical of what I've heard people felt when having a heart attack. A good lesson for all of us.


----------



## Stan

Well i did not get my BBYF on and ride the trek on saturday. Some of my friends decided not to let me as they thought it was to soon after my little health issue. I even offered to take a GPS so the hellecopter could find me if require. They did not see the humour and told me I was not going. So Stella got let off doing some work yet again.

someone must have a story to tell requiring BGP or BBYF


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I've had to put mine on the last couple of days, winter is actually here  Been spoiled this year and wish we could just skip to spring. We've got 7 inches of snow and it was 8 degrees this morning. Makes it a lot harder to get motivated to go to the barn in the morning...wish they could feed themselves!


----------



## MyQHBooger428

I've but mine on when I went to go look at my horse when I was thinking about buying him. I just loved him on the ground but I was just a bit terrified about getting up on him for a test ride. At that point I haven't been on the back of a horse for almost 9mos, and that horse was 14.1h and my guy is about 16h. We weren't in an arena we were in the pasture, there wasn't a mounting block. The only thing I had to pull my tush up on him was a little yellow bucket. He hasn't been rode in months at this point except for the 10mins my fried hopped on him and took him for a spin. But I walked up to the bucket, heart pounding, hands shaking and got up on him. I am really glad I did because now I have a wonderful horse. The first one I have a bond with and love to distraction since my old Quarter Horse Buck died almost 2yrs ago. Never thought I would feel the same way about another horse the way I felt for my Bucky 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I had an incident on Friday that required my BGPs to be snugged up tight. 

I went on a ride with one of my really good friends who I've never ridden with before and part of the trail we took I'd never been on before either. She and I worked at the Girl Scout horse camp together in the fall of 2010, but I think the only ride we've actually been on together was out at the camp. We were going to go on a ride after I first started riding Aires, but weather cancelled our ride.

Anyway, we had a beautiful ride out to the corrals where we had lunch. After lunch, we mounted back up...or I should say, my friend mounted back up, because I was having one heck of a time getting Aires to stand still to be mounted. At one point my foot was on the way to the stirrup and he walked off...right into a BUSH bigger than he is (which is saying something!)! I ended up trying a least half a dozen times to mount from three different rocks, but to no avail, so I had to have my friend dismount and hold Aires just so I could get on. After that, he was very forward and eager to go and just wasn't listening.

The biggest issue we had, that REALLY required my BGPs, was going down the rocks in the trail. I need to get a picture of these rocks so people know what I'm talking about. The way that's easy to go up and down has a couple different granite boulders protruding from the trail that form steps. The shortest boulder is about two feet off the ground, the next one is about 2.5 feet above that and then the trail continues. My friend's horse is apparently afraid of heights and normally would balk at going down these rocks, but my friend decided she was going to make him do it on his own, rather than dismounting and leading him down like she would normally do. They made it down just fine (he kind of rushed down them, but no big deal) and she stopped him about three feet from the bottom of the rocks to praise him. That wouldn't have been that big of a deal if there had been room for us to get around them, but she was blocking the entire trail. So, I asked her to move and she either didn't hear me or ignored me. By that time, Aires was uber-impatient, so he started down without my say-so. I reined him in halfway down and asked her to move again so my freight train could get down (because that's what he felt like!) and again, she didn't move. Aires got ticked off that I reined him in and did a combination jump and buck off the lower rock onto the trail, almost landing right on my friend's horse's butt (we definitely ran into them and Aires is a good bit bigger than Tam). 

Keep in mind that this is my "perfect" two-year-old who has never offered to buck under saddle a day in his life, not even the first time he was saddled or ridden. I was in shock, to say the least, but I had to keep my wits about me because Aires was constantly testing me to see if I'd let him run off. It was a learning experience for me and I'm proud to say that I was not scared or intimidated after that, but just kept on riding. It wasn't the relaxing ride back it has been in the past, but it was an adventure.


----------



## Stan

Drafty sounds as if you made some headway with the horse on who is the boss. it was a good read and remined me of an ocassion when getting to the top of a steep climb to find the other horses all in a group just on the crest and me or should I say Stella having to barge her way past to get off the crest of the climb and on to safe flat ground.
Some folks don't think to move off the crest of a climb to allow room for the remaining horses.

Your friend most likely did not hear you as she would have been in total concentration having rode down the hill for the first time. It sounded like an interesting ride, though a little stressful.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Thanks, Stan. It was a bit stressful, especially since Aires was just completely not listening, which is so completely unlike him. We also met six hikers/runners and four cyclists on the trail, along with a guy out on a solo trail ride, where usually we see no one. 

We also had another incident the same day where she got to the top of a 10-15 foot embankment that was fairly steep and just stopped. Poor Aires went to trot up it and had to slam on the brakes just before the top of the hill because he couldn't get up with Tam in the way. That earned Tam a pinned set of ears and a dirty look from Aires...and a few choice words from me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I need a pair of these BGPs... I am fine to canter on the lungeline but now sitting trot with Sky has become worse than ever... so fast.. I can't keep up.. and it's really getting to me. I thought I was an advanced beginner but now I feel like I'm at square one again.


----------



## Stan

Slipped into my BBYFs on Saturday. Stella's skin has improved no end and I have been walking around pain free, but rattling with all of the pills I now take, though not advised by the doctor, decided to have a ride.

After spending an hour brushing the tangles out of her tail, which she stood still for (that was a surprise, perhaps she missed me) my confidence went up a notch so on went the saddle. She took the bit without objection as well. Boy has Stella got fat, should change her name to, toofat. She is back in the Jenny Craig paddock. Another thing I have noticed with her is, she has become more inquisitive and settled around me. Back to the saddle, cinched up the back strap, normally to the third hole each side and a loose fit. This time to the first hole each side and that was a tight fit. Big gut, Stellas not mine, I have lost a few pounds. Thightened the girth strap (She gave me the look) Not so tight. On I got, sat there waiting for her to erupt, had to get Roslyn to lead her out as Stella was happy to stand still.

I rode for 20 minutes in a 100 square yard paddock no issues with Stella, she did all I asked of her. I, on the other hand, had my BBYF bunched up in antisapation of her coming unglued, which she did not. 

I have a trek to go on on the 18th of Feb it was good to know Stella is settled and did not seem to react to my nervious disposition. And I was very apprehensive.

A little boring but never the less I completed a short ride. On ward and up ward from now.

How is the weather in the USA and Europe, its been fairly good here in NZ but unusual at times.

Finally, When I was released from hospital I was given all manner of reading material concerning what one can do, and when, after surviving a heart attack, and yes, the wild thing is included but what struck me the most was this. 

The litreature said after a month of recouperation I would be able to play golf. What did they do to me when medicated because. I could not play golf before the heart attack. :shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Stan, I always enjoy reading your posts! Glad Stella's being such a good girl. I hope it continues for your trek and that you can get her pudgy butt in shape. ;-)

Gonna put on my BGPs tomorrow. Going for a ride with my friend out a trail I haven't been on before (been to the gate that leads to it, though), on my horse who has apparently been all sorts of crazy the last few days...and I won't even have the "security blanket" of my Aussie saddle to fall back on! My saddle is in my truck...which is in impound...which isn't open on Saturdays or Sundays. So, gonna borrow the BO's Circle Y. Yeah, this requires my BGPs 'cuz I really don't like western saddles (bruise my butt bones) and I have never ridden in this particular saddle before. Oh well...giddy-up.


----------



## Stan

Draftyairesmum 
I won't even have the "security blanket" of my Aussie saddle to fall back on! My saddle is in my truck...which is in impound...which isn't open on Saturdays or Sundays. So, gonna borrow the BO's Circle Y. Yeah, this requires my BGPs 'cuz I really don't like western saddles (bruise my butt bones) and I have never ridden in this particular saddle before. Oh well...giddy-up.[/QUOTE]

Ill bite. 
How did your truck end up in impound (were you speeding)
I use a Tucker endurance saddle. Like sitting in a well padded lazy boy chair


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Nope. I'm actually a reasonably safe driver and I HATE speeding. 

My truck is in impound because I got a couple of stupid tickets last year (for the exact same thing within less than a month of each other) and I thought I'd taken care of them, but I hadn't. Because they weren't taken care of, my license was suspended...which cancelled my insurance...which cancelled my plates. I was on my way to work a couple of weeks ago and there's a ton of construction on my way and a sheriff's deputy got stuck in the construction behind me. He flat-out admitted that he had nothing better to do while we were sitting there than to run my plates, which came back with all the other crap. He pulled me over and impounded my truck (he was actually really nice about it...he could have arrested me). I've gotten everything taken care of except for getting my plates reinstated (doing that Monday) and having an impound hearing so they can release my truck...then I gotta find out how much it's going to be to get my truck out of impound. Three little letters sum up my existence right now: FML.

And Stan, even my friend's extremely well-padded Circle Y trail saddle (it has about 3" of padding) leaves bruises on my butt bones. We've figured out that it has to do with the positioning of the seat over the tree (in a western saddle, you are literally riding the tree, unlike an Aussie, where the seat is suspended above the tree).


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SO I watched my horse bolt on my friend this evening... she fell and luckily missed hitting her head on the metal gate. I was so scared.. but now she's worried about getting back on :/ 

Can you all think lovely thoughts for her? He didn't bolt to be mean, she lost her stirrup, tried to lean over and put it in.. then she nabbed him in the hip with her foot and he got scared. They both looked as though they needed a hug. They're both okay.. but it was scary to watch :/


----------



## Stan

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Nope. I'm actually a reasonably safe driver and I HATE speeding.
> 
> My truck is in impound because I got a couple of stupid tickets last year (for the exact same thing within less than a month of each other) and I thought I'd taken care of them, but I hadn't. Because they weren't taken care of, my license was suspended...which cancelled my insurance...which cancelled my plates. I was on my way to work a couple of weeks ago and there's a ton of construction on my way and a sheriff's deputy got stuck in the construction behind me. He flat-out admitted that he had nothing better to do while we were sitting there than to run my plates, which came back with all the other crap. He pulled me over and impounded my truck (he was actually really nice about it...he could have arrested me). I've gotten everything taken care of except for getting my plates reinstated (doing that Monday) and having an impound hearing so they can release my truck...then I gotta find out how much it's going to be to get my truck out of impound. Three little letters sum up my existence right now: FML.
> 
> And Stan, even my friend's extremely well-padded Circle Y trail saddle (it has about 3" of padding) leaves bruises on my butt bones. We've figured out that it has to do with the positioning of the seat over the tree (in a western saddle, you are literally riding the tree, unlike an Aussie, where the seat is suspended above the tree).


You had a s--- of a day and it is going to cost. Won't ask what FML means it might inflame my young ears.

Tucker saddles are also suspended, so like the Aussie. A number of my friends ride in Aussie saddles, one has reciently brought a new one and is away on a week long trek so I will get the news of how it performed upon her return. Trouble is the Aussie dollar is so high in value making them a little on the expensive side.

Safe driving and watch those tickets. :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I got my Aussie used for $125USD.  Just have to find a pair of stirrups I like because I hate the ones I'm using now.


----------



## Prinella

Not today but Wednesday I put on my BGP and gave Ella her 4th ride BUT without the security blanket of my trainer or her housemate (who was my favorite instructor as a kid). The person out the with me was a very nervous horsewoman without knowledge working babies so I was basically left to my own knowledge. 

AND we survived got some nice consistent walking and steering


----------



## Stan

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I got my Aussie used for $125USD.  Just have to find a pair of stirrups I like because I hate the ones I'm using now.


Thats a good buy, my friend paid $3600.00 NZD for hers thats an all up price including frieght but the saddle looks good. Configered on a wide tree so not the norm looking. Has the Tucker endurance saddle look but of course the Aussie styling and very light.

My Tucker endurance is western configered so the only thing that looks like an endurance is No horn. But very very comfortable and light.

Aussie is only a stones through off the west coast of NZ but again as the dollar value is higher than the US I prefer shopping in the US and found good service and trustworthy discriptions from the store I deal with. I don't like imports when it comes to saddles and require them to be built in the country of origin. Not china or india.

Post a photo or discription of the style of stirups you are looking for. You never know someone may have them tucked away in storage somewhere.

Back to BBYF I intend to have a short ride again today then back into the Jenny Craig paddock. Stella I mean, not me, I have dropped 22 pounds. Its her turn. Why do I need BBYF for a short ride. I don't, its putting her in the Jenny Craig paddock that requires BBYF. My Stella likes her food and will display her objection to the diet. :twisted:


----------



## LValentina

So, this is a BGP moment as this is my first post in the forum, (after months & months of lurking every thread known to man...  ) 

& today I pulled on my BGP and quit what seemed like a "dream job" 4 months ago, but had become the most stressful, awful part of my week. So, onwards and upwards to bigger & better horse-related things I suppose!


----------



## Golden Horse

Great first post Valentina, and well done.

Drafty, unlucky getting snagged there.

Stan glad to hear the ride went well.

Today I managed to find and pull on my BGPs and I had a lesson on G Man. I haven't been on a horse for a couple of months at least, combination of fear, bum knee, and worrying about my weight. I hauled him over to a lesson day at my trainers, and I was the only one there in the afternoon, so we chatted for a while, then tacked G Man and her mare up, and just led them around the arena chatting, then it was time to get on. Climbed on, knee brace and all, and had a blast.:lol:

G Man was better than he has ever been, we only walked and tried a little lateral work, and he really tried his heart out, love him, and my smile was a mile wide.

Three cheers for a great horse, an understanding trainer and BGP's


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Stan said:


> Thats a good buy, my friend paid $3600.00 NZD for hers


Psssstttt... I'm invading your country in 13 days! Respectfully of course


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Drafty, unlucky getting snagged there.


GH, I TOTALLY thought you were referring to my awkward bra incident from today that I related in my journal earlier. ROFL!

Anyway, YAY for a great ride!!


----------



## Stan

Skyseternalangel said:


> Psssstttt... I'm invading your country in 13 days! Respectfully of course


Not much left to take the government has sold it to the Chinese.

Where in NZ are you visiting.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'll be living in Wellington


----------



## Stan

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'll be living in Wellington


 You say living in Wellington I'll assume long stay, is it your first trip to down under 

Grab a map of the north Island and look up Dargaville, it is well up into northland on the west coast. When you have found that trace out to the coast and north you will find the Kai Iwi lakes. That is where I live. All sorts of country to ride in including a 60 mile long surf beach. Easer way just google Kai Iwi lakes Northland NZ.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How awesome! A lot of beautiful land and I've heard the beaches are breath taking. You guys are in summer right now right?

Yeah it's a temporary stay. But yes first trip going down, I have some family there but it's been a long time.


----------



## draftgrl

Well...here goes lol. This will probably be long, so I won't be offended if y'all don't read it all the way through.

In 2005 I was a seinor in HS and was involved in a really bad car accident. Broke 9 vertebre, dislocated my clavicle, hurt my kidneys, liver and bruised my lungs. About two months prior I had gotten my 3 year old quarter/arab gelding Dayson. He was a beautiful sorrel big stockings, just awesome. He and I were one hell of a team even in that short amount of time. Dayson was one of the biggest reasons I recovered so quickly from my accident. Thanksgiving day we found that he had fallen over the river bank, long story short he passed away that day. I had only owned him 5 months.

Since 2005 I have not owned a horse because of this. This las December I finally got the balls to purchase another horse. I am still uncertian whether or not I have done the right thing, if I am ready to own another and to bond as Dayson and I had. Traum, the young colt I bought is a great little boy, learns fairly quickly and I hope he and I will work out. 

You here on the Horse Forum are the first to know about my worries about finally owning another horse. I have faith about Traum and I but just don't know whether I will be able to emotionally heal if something were to happen to my boy. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## QOS

I want to be an endurance rider. What I am is a sometimes really scared trail rider. I am scared of getting hurt again - I had a bad experience 3 years ago and have come a long way in my horse riding journey but need to move past all the fears that are keeping me from realizing my dream. I tried an endurance ride Saturday and wussed out - (see the thread in Trail Riding if your interested.

I am afraid I won't be able to control my horse or stay on if it gets crazy. I am afraid my skills won't be there. So, I am going to put on BGP tomorrow. I discussed this today with my riding buddy/barn manager as we cleaned the trailer from our muddy weekend escapade. 

I am going to start riding Biscuit down the ranch road that runs beside all of the horse pastures. In these horse pastures are a bunch of Arabians that at times, can be like flying wraiths. Biscuit once did a 180 on me and dumped me on this road (I was in the grass!!) and since then I won't go there. Ok...this is PERFECT training for endurance rides were horses are going EVERYWHERE and sometimes at a high rate of speed. So, my training is really for myself....starting tomorrow, Biscuit and I will ride the back of the property past the flying wraiths. Once I can handle that, I can handle an endurance ride.


----------



## mildot

I've put on my big boy britches probably seven times since I started riding a year ago.

Five of those falls were relatively minor and I got right back on. It's my policy. If I am physically able to get my butt back on the saddle I do so immediately.

Twice I've been hurt bad enough to require serious medical attention and stay off the horse for several weeks. One of those happened on my of my very first canters a year ago.

The other happened a week and a few days ago as a beginner jumper when I came off over her shoulder and messed up mine.

I can't wait to get back on.


----------



## Stan

Skyseternalangel said:


> How awesome! A lot of beautiful land and I've heard the beaches are breath taking. You guys are in summer right now right?
> 
> Yeah it's a temporary stay. But yes first trip going down, I have some family there but it's been a long time.


 
The best beaches are the East Coast more picturesque but if you want long surf beaches you go west coast and only swim the incomming tide if you are not a good swimmer. West coast is generally rough as the prevailing wind is westerly of the Tasman.

Yes it is summer but changable. Not as settled as last year and not as hot. NZ can have four seasons in one day so be prepared. Injoy your stay and lock the car when you leave it, even if only nipping into a shop for a coke.


----------



## Stan

draftgrl said:


> Well...here goes lol. This will probably be long, so I won't be offended if y'all don't read it all the way through.
> 
> In 2005 I was a seinor in HS and was involved in a really bad car accident. Broke 9 vertebre, dislocated my clavicle, hurt my kidneys, liver and bruised my lungs. About two months prior I had gotten my 3 year old quarter/arab gelding Dayson. He was a beautiful sorrel big stockings, just awesome. He and I were one hell of a team even in that short amount of time. Dayson was one of the biggest reasons I recovered so quickly from my accident. Thanksgiving day we found that he had fallen over the river bank, long story short he passed away that day. I had only owned him 5 months.
> 
> Since 2005 I have not owned a horse because of this. This las December I finally got the balls to purchase another horse. I am still uncertian whether or not I have done the right thing, if I am ready to own another and to bond as Dayson and I had. Traum, the young colt I bought is a great little boy, learns fairly quickly and I hope he and I will work out.
> 
> You here on the Horse Forum are the first to know about my worries about finally owning another horse. I have faith about Traum and I but just don't know whether I will be able to emotionally heal if something were to happen to my boy.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


We all lose, or have to give up a friend and at times it really hurts. But as you said you finally got the balls and have started again. Well done but take it slow don't expect the new horse to just love you like the last. It can take a year or more for the new bond specially as you have Dayson to compare with. That may not be fair to your colt. I to had to change my horse Savannah and for a long time measured Stella against her. That was not fair to Stella and our working relationship did not improve until i got past the loss of Savannah and saw Stella for what she was and accepted her personallity. Enjoy your new horse all will work out, he will grow and you will gain back your confidence.

One question!! is there some man in your neck of the woods minus a set of balls. :-( Your bio says your are female.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Stan said:


> Injoy your stay and lock the car when you leave it, even if only nipping into a shop for a coke.


Any other bits of advice? I've heard that Americans are on thin ice with the people of New Zealand, is this true? 

I'm planning on doing some volunteer work to make myself useful over there so hopefully I am welcomed...

I think I'll be closer to the East coast (by a hair) but I'm willing to travel cross country to go exploring.


----------



## draftgrl

Stan said:


> We all lose, or have to give up a friend and at times it really hurts. But as you said you finally got the balls and have started again. Well done but take it slow don't expect the new horse to just love you like the last. It can take a year or more for the new bond specially as you have Dayson to compare with. That may not be fair to your colt. I to had to change my horse Savannah and for a long time measured Stella against her. That was not fair to Stella and our working relationship did not improve until i got past the loss of Savannah and saw Stella for what she was and accepted her personallity. Enjoy your new horse all will work out, he will grow and you will gain back your confidence.
> 
> One question!! is there some man in your neck of the woods minus a set of balls. :-( Your bio says your are female.


 Thanks Stan  Yes, I definatly try to not compare the two together, Traum is sooo different, which is probably a good thing  

Haha, no, my boyfriend keeps his locked up tight!


----------



## Stan

QOS said:


> I want to be an endurance rider. What I am is a sometimes really scared trail rider. I am scared of getting hurt again - I had a bad experience 3 years ago and have come a long way in my horse riding journey but need to move past all the fears that are keeping me from realizing my dream. I tried an endurance ride Saturday and wussed out - (see the thread in Trail Riding if your interested.
> 
> I am afraid I won't be able to control my horse or stay on if it gets crazy. I am afraid my skills won't be there. So, I am going to put on BGP tomorrow. I discussed this today with my riding buddy/barn manager as we cleaned the trailer from our muddy weekend escapade.
> 
> I am going to start riding Biscuit down the ranch road that runs beside all of the horse pastures. In these horse pastures are a bunch of Arabians that at times, can be like flying wraiths. Biscuit once did a 180 on me and dumped me on this road (I was in the grass!!) and since then I won't go there. Ok...this is PERFECT training for endurance rides were horses are going EVERYWHERE and sometimes at a high rate of speed. So, my training is really for myself....starting tomorrow, Biscuit and I will ride the back of the property past the flying wraiths. Once I can handle that, I can handle an endurance ride.


For what its worth give the horse some magnesium it tends to settle them I used to give it to Stella as she could shy at the drop of a pin. And leave me uttering profanities. I now topdress the paddocks with a Mag fertiliser mix so the magnesium is now in the grass.

You could also take some for your self it might work for you to. Settled rider settled horse. I'm not having a shot at you and do know how you feel. I am getting over illness and starting to ride again with some treks very close and dont know how I will cope if Stella gets up to her antics. 
So on with the BGP and in my case BBYF go riding as much as possible as riding will sort the horse and also the rider.
HI HO silver and away. :shock:


----------



## MisssMarie

Well, mines short. I was riding one time on a trail ride for my bday. On the "rent a horse" type adventure. I was riding the advanced level horse and doing great, until we started cantering. She had a rough canter that caught me off guard, and while I was adjusting to it, I came down on her back wrong, and hurt my spine. It hurt to walk/move for a month. I didn't get to ride for a few months, and then I was scared to. In the end, I put on my BGP and rode again. Im now looking at purchasing my first horse - a yearling filly (I've been helping train local ones for a while)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Skyseternalangel said:


> Any other bits of advice? I've heard that Americans are on thin ice with the people of New Zealand, is this true?
> 
> I'm planning on doing some volunteer work to make myself useful over there so hopefully I am welcomed...
> 
> I think I'll be closer to the East coast (by a hair) but I'm willing to travel cross country to go exploring.


Most folks do not have problems with Americians so don't concern yourself with it. Kiwi's will have a shot at you but on the whole it is friendly. Most don't understand the americian attitude.

NZ is a small country and anyone that stands out is noticable. Accent, and forward thinking. USA with millions means to get what one wants one has to be vocal and go for it. Its the norm for you. Kiwis that have never left home do not have the understanding of big country thinking.

If you strike one that is trying to wind you up, do what i do and that is, agree with them, I know it works as it drives my wife nuts.

How long are you staying and what volunteer work are you involved in.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Stan said:


> Most folks do not have problems with Americians so don't concern yourself with it. Kiwi's will have a shot at you but on the whole it is friendly. Most don't understand the americian attitude.
> 
> NZ is a small country and anyone that stands out is noticable. Accent, and forward thinking. USA with millions means to get what one wants one has to be vocal and go for it. Its the norm for you. Kiwis that have never left home do not have the understanding of big country thinking.
> 
> If you strike one that is trying to wind you up, do what i do and that is, agree with them, I know it works as it drives my wife nuts.
> 
> How long are you staying and what volunteer work are you involved in.


Oh alright, I'm actually new to the states (within 7 years) as I lived in the UK for the majority of my life haha.

I've asked a therapeutic riding center in Wellington if they would like some help and they responded enthusiastically so hopefully that works out. I'm up for anything really, I will find out more volunteering opportunities once I get there.

As for the stay, a year minimum up to three years maximum. 

Haha alright, I'll keep that in mind! Thanks for all the tips


----------



## QOS

thanks Stan. It really isn't Biscuit - it is me. He didn't really do anything other than want to go. Had I put him in a strong trot would have been fine. As it turned out, that ride really wasn't for a beginner Endurance Rider. I rode Biscuit 530.5 miles last year so I am not just a monthly-ride-around-the-arena-gal. My riding buddy was studying the map of the ride and almost all of it was beside roads. Around Bush International Airport in Houston, TX. Honey, that is some BUSY roads and there had been severe flooding/lightening...blah blah blah. So I am not going to whip myself too much over that one but Biscuit really isn't a hot horse at all...he just has a whimpy owner!!!! Biscuit told me to put my big girl panties on and that any chick that could birth 3 kids and raise them should be able to ride a tiny bit excited horse and I told him "yes I can" and will start tomorrow. I will let y'all know if I kept those Big Girl Panties on or not!


----------



## gaelgirl

Not horse-related at all, but here it goes. I am in college and I have always loved science, so I entered as a Biology major with intent to become a vet. Last year I discovered that becoming a vet wasn't really what I wanted to with my life, but I kept the major because Bio was all I'd ever really done, and I knew I was good at it.
Fast forward to the end of last year. I was miserable in my major but I was afraid to leave it. I kept convincing myself that next semester things would be different. Well, today I finally took steps to change my major. I am keeping Bio for a minor, because I have just one more class to take for that. I already feel happier.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Put on my bgp's last week and started riding Woodstock again. He's been moving good for awhile and I finally decided to give it a go. He's pretty much been off for 16 months due to tendon injury but did sneak a few in on occasion with vet okay only for him to pull up lame again. So needless to say I've been paranoid about starting him again. His last u/s was clean so it was time. He had maybe 10-15 rides on him prior to accident, rode 5 times in the last week, been a perfect gentleman and is moving/feeling sound.


----------



## Legend

*Ahem*

I am not only putting on my big girl panties, I am putting on my ****y bra, my crap kicker boots and my spiked leather belt with the boy toy belt buckle when I go and ride Legend today.


----------



## Prinella

Pulled on the the BGP again yesterday and Ella and I had our first few trots under saddle. WOW. The movement is amazing like floating on a cloud! 

Even better she's cool as a cucumber
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

BBYF fell off at the last minute :shocknot a pretty sight) I intended to ride Stella through the farm and down the beach this afternoon. It would have been a long ride, one we both needed in preperation for the coming trek, and for her to burn off some fat. Stella was fine until I offered the bit, she turned her head away. I did not have the right state of mind to continue so she got away with it.

Even though she only turned her head away my confidence fell through the floor. I must still have apprehension of what if something went wrong. Caught me by surprise. :-(

Well i'll put on my apron and cook dinner, potato mash with a sprinkle of onion. Beens, peas, carrots with a very light dressing of butter and garlic. Meat of the day is chicken, skin off and grilled to just cooked with a hint of mixed herbs and a brown gravey. Desert, I get to watch my wife do the dishes. BBYF needed for the last statement. :twisted:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Had to pull on my non-horsey BGPs today. My dad called me last night to ask why I hadn't called or come to see them in two and a half weeks (they take it as a personal affront if their only child living within walking distance of them doesn't at least call once a week). I had been avoiding calling them because I didn't want to get lectured over the whole mess with my truck. So, when my dad called, I nearly panicked. Answered anyway and just explained what had happened and that I was working on fixing it. My dad amazed me completely. No lecture or anything. Then, he called me this morning wanting to know if I needed a ride to the MVD to get my plates reinstated for my truck because he needed to go transfer his new dump truck into his name anyway (don't ask). So, I accepted the ride and ended up having a great day with my dad. Ran some errands that I needed to run anyway, went to their house and did my laundry and took a much-needed bath. Then, when I was almost ready to go home, my dad handed me the keys to his van and told me to keep it until I figure out what's going on with my truck (or get my truck back, whichever comes first). So, the BGPs were required to answer the phone last night, but were quickly discarded after that.


----------



## Stan

Drafty sounds like a good outcome with the olds. My kids refer to me as the wrinkly so the comment olds is most likely out of place. Hope the truck issue works out for you and without to much expense.


----------

